# The I love (insert type here) cartoons thread



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

I love cartoons. I think right now Family Guy is on my top ten list of all time favorite cartoons. The channels I watch the most are Cartoon Network, Boomerang, and Nickelodeon. Yeah it's true - I'm a toon-a-holic.

The thing I love most about Boomerang is that they show old cartoons, I'm talkin Johnny Quest, Flintstones, Superfriends, Josey and the Pussycats, Space Ghost, Thundar the Barbarian, The Smurfs, and just about every Hanna Barberra cartoon ever made. They started showing SWAT Cats recently and at first it seemed like a head scratcher but then I watched it and remembered watching it as a kid. Now sadly, I can't get enough. And I miss my metal Strawberry Shortcake lunchbox from elementary school. Sigh

Does anybody else love these things as much as I do? If so what are you favorite cartoons, cartoon producers, cartoon studios, cartoon characters, cartoon theme songs, types of cartoons, and cartoon merchandise from your childhood that you miss?


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, I love cartoons. Looney Tunes, The Tick, Freakazoid, Animaniacs, just to name a few of my favorites. 

As for Thundarr, I once considered naming my car Ookla the Mok, just so I could shout out "Ookla, LET'S RIDE"! every time I was aobut to depart. 

I hate most of what passes for cartoons these days, at least on Saturday mornings.

Favorite cartoon character of all time is Pete Puma, who was only in one looney tunes cartoon that I can remember. It's my favorite of all time.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 28, 2008)

I loves 80s cartoons and toys.

Jem, Thundercats, She-Ra, Masters of the Universes, Transformers and GI JOE. Good stuff.


----------



## runnerman (Aug 28, 2008)

IMHO, Looney Tunes reign supreme, and Bugs Bunny is King!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 28, 2008)

I might have posted this before? I forget. Anyhoo...my Pizzazz coven.

And yes, the Misfits songs are better. 

View attachment jem1.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

olwen said:


> I love cartoons. I think right now Family Guy is on my top ten list of all time favorite cartoons. The channels I watch the most are Cartoon Network, Boomerang, and Nickelodeon. Yeah it's true - I'm a toon-a-holic.
> 
> The thing I love most about Boomerang is that they show old cartoons, I'm talkin Johnny Quest, Flintstones, Superfriends, Josey and the Pussycats, Space Ghost, Thundar the Barbarian, The Smurfs, and just about every Hanna Barberra cartoon ever made. They started showing SWAT Cats recently and at first it seemed like a head scratcher but then I watched it and remembered watching it as a kid. Now sadly, I can't get enough. And I miss my metal Strawberry Shortcake lunchbox from elementary school. Sigh
> 
> Does anybody else love these things as much as I do? If so what are you favorite cartoons, cartoon producers, cartoon studios, cartoon characters, cartoon theme songs, types of cartoons, and cartoon merchandise from your childhood that you miss?




I always wondered why Smurfette had blue boobs when I was a kid.

I loved The Flintstones, Scooby Doo, Bat Fink, Josey and the Pussycats, Smurfs etc.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I might have posted this before? I forget. Anyhoo...my Pizzazz coven.
> 
> And yes, the Misfits songs are better.



I am amazingly jealous. I want one.


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Arnold!
Greatest show of its time. I used to wish I lived in their city.


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 28, 2008)

I used to come home from school and watch the Disney Afternoon! It switched up a bit but I LOVED the Gummi Bears (dashing and daring courageous and caring, faithful and friendly with stories to share) and Duck Tales definitely. Sometimes I'd watch Tale Spin and Darkwing Duck, but that was my brother's tv time. Oh and in high school, my friend wouldn't take his eyes off of Dragonball Z, so I got into that for awhile! 

I don't have cable anymore, but when I did, I liked to watch Adult Swim. Boondocks is great. Love Invader Zim!

As for merchandise...I miss my awesome bedsheets!!!


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I might have posted this before? I forget. Anyhoo...my Pizzazz coven.
> 
> And yes, the Misfits songs are better.



That's awesome Jack. I agree the Misfits songs are better. When the show aired, I sat with a tape deck in front of the TV and recorded every single song, plus some themes from some other shows. I lent four cassette tapes that were all filled front and back to my friend a few years ago and she lost all but one. I was devastated. Those tapes represented three years of faithful Jem watching. I had even sat down with them to write out the lyrics - yes I was that obssessed. To this day I still feel the urge to drown every single last one of her troll dolls in retaliation. Ah well. 

I bought the first season on DVD hoping there would be like a video playlist of songs as one of the extras, but not so. Sad.

Jem is truly truly truly outrageous.


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I always wondered why Smurfette had blue boobs when I was a kid.
> 
> I loved The Flintstones, Scooby Doo, Bat Fink, Josey and the Pussycats, Smurfs etc.



Blue boobs, LOLOL. Well she was a smurf. I wondered why she wore heels when she was the only girl, I mean really, how could she possibly have come up with the idea for heels and why would any of the other smurfs dig them if they had no other examples of feminine beauty standards among them. I really did think this as a kid. Even when they went to visit Johan in the castle there weren't many women....


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> Hey Arnold!
> Greatest show of its time. I used to wish I lived in their city.



OOOh, I like liked Hey Arnold when it was on, but then after a while I got sick of hearing the phrase "football head," and I got bored.

Another show I like these days is Fairly Odd parents. I can watch that show for hours. I'm not sure why tho....maybe it's all the thinly veiled sexual references that kids wouldn't get but that adults would....hmmm.


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

bunzarella said:


> I used to come home from school and watch the Disney Afternoon! It switched up a bit but I LOVED the Gummi Bears (dashing and daring courageous and caring, faithful and friendly with stories to share) and Duck Tales definitely. Sometimes I'd watch Tale Spin and Darkwing Duck, but that was my brother's tv time. Oh and in high school, my friend wouldn't take his eyes off of Dragonball Z, so I got into that for awhile!
> 
> I don't have cable anymore, but when I did, I liked to watch Adult Swim. Boondocks is great. Love Invader Zim!
> 
> As for merchandise...I miss my awesome bedsheets!!!



Duck Tales I loved, Tale Spin I could do without, and I watched Darkwing Duck faithfully but honestly I don't remember what it was about - my brain is strange sometimes....

I like Dragonball Z, but I've had really heated discussions with fans of all the other Dragonballs about which one is better, and probably the original Dragonball IS better, but my love of Z will never die. I had secret crushes on Goku and Vegeta back then...sigh.

I did the same thing when I came home from school: did my homework as fast as I could, then I watched He-Man, She-ra, Thundercats, and Duck Tales I think. 

Invader Zim is awesome. I wish it had stayed on the air longer than it did tho.


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Oh yeah, I love cartoons. Looney Tunes, The Tick, Freakazoid, Animaniacs, just to name a few of my favorites.
> 
> As for Thundarr, I once considered naming my car Ookla the Mok, just so I could shout out "Ookla, LET'S RIDE"! every time I was aobut to depart.
> 
> ...



I couldn't get into Freakazoid, but I still watched it. I got bored with Animaniacs after a while too. Looney Tunes, eh. I think I've watched all of them sooo many times that they just do nothin for me anymore, but Duck Dodgers is so wacky, I can't not watch it. 

I think you should consider renaming your car Ookla. I'd totally get into the passengers seat.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 28, 2008)

For all you cartoon lovers: the ultimate reference source is Toonopedia!


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> For all you cartoon lovers: the ultimate reference source is Toonopedia!



I cannot believe I never thought to google this kind of thing. :doh::doh::doh: This site is awesome. Thanks Dr. Feelgood. :bow:

Edit: I clicked on the link for cartoon talent, and the sad thing is, I recognize a lot of those names. Maybe I should start to watch more CNN.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 28, 2008)

If I were to post my favorite cartoons.... This forum would crash... lol

The TOP EIGHT I watch now:

Danny Phantom
Fairly Oddparents
Ben 10 (and Ben 10 Alien Force)
Family Guy
The Simpsons
Pokemon
Naruto
Chowder


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 28, 2008)

Other than Family Guy and lots of the ones listed here already.....Space Ghost Coast to Coast


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> If I were to post my favorite cartoons.... This forum would crash... lol
> 
> The TOP FIVE I watch:
> 
> ...



I love Ben 10. I wasn't interested in it when I started to see commercials for it, thinking it would be a little silly, but then I watched it and I got hooked. The characters are layered and their vulnerability sucks you in. I haven't seen Alien Force yet, but I hope to catch it one day if i'm home when it's on.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 28, 2008)

I looooooove cartoons. The Simpsons, Looney Toons (I love Daffy Duck; he's so fricking irascible), Family Guy, South Park, Dr. Katz, and classics from my childhood like Jem (I swear, I'm going to be a fat Jem one Halloween), Scooby Doo (until that little jerk Scrappy Doo came along and ruined everything), Tarzan, Super Friends, and Spider Man & His Amazing Friends (Firestar was my very first girl crush). Every Saturday morning my brother and I would wake at the break of dawn and plop down in front of the tv and watch lame shows like Davey and Goliath, and just wait for 8am to roll around so our shows would start. Good times. 

Probably my favorite cartoon is "Home Movies". Everything about it is top-notch hilarious, and H. Jon Benjamin as Coach McGuirk is brilliant. 








Oh, and Olwen, I'll see your Strawberry Shortcake lunchbox and raise you my Jabberjaw lunchbox from second grade. 


P.S. Does anyone remember a cartoon movie from the 1970s called "Hugo the Hippopatamus"? What about the "Rikki Tikki Tavi" cartoon movie? I credit my appreciation of ferrets to that movie!


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

Carrie, I remember Jabberjaw, and he creeped me out. It was that nyuck nyuck sound he makes all the time - eww. I don't think I've ever seen the movies you mention tho.

bmann, Chowder is such a cute show. I really like it when he puts on a british accent whenever he gets really emotional. I still haven't figured out tho is Chowder is Munn's son or just a random apprentice.

The shows I'm into right now:

Family Guy/American Dad
Fairly Oddparents
Metalocalypse
Venture Brothers
ATHF
Robot Chicken
Johhny Quest (the original)
Ben 10
Chowder 
The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Thundar the Barbarian
Home Movies - comes on really late now, but if I'm up I watch it.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 28, 2008)

Carrie said:


> What about the "Rikki Tikki Tavi" cartoon movie? I credit my appreciation of ferrets to that movie!



wasn't Rikki Tikki Tavi a Rudyard Kiping story about a mongoose?


----------



## Carrie (Aug 28, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> wasn't Rikki Tikki Tavi a Rudyard Kiping story about a mongoose?


Yep, and they made a wonderful 30 minute animated TV special of it in the 1970s.  

Rikki Tikki Tavi


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 28, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Yep, and they made a wonderful 30 minute animated TV special of it in the 1970s. [/URL]



ah, excellent, that was my grandfathers favourite story in the Jungle Book he was always getting me to read it when I was younger


----------



## Mathias (Aug 28, 2008)

I lived for Toonami Midnight Run in the summer when I was a kid!

"Sleep is for the weak"- TOM

I'm sure he meant week as in Monday through Friday, but as a kid it sounded so much cooler that he could have meant "Weak"


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 28, 2008)

I forgot Ren and Stimpy, how the hell could I forget Ren and Stimpy.


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> I forgot Ren and Stimpy, how the hell could I forget Ren and Stimpy.



Happy Happy, Joy Joy. 

I couldn't resist.


----------



## lily352 (Aug 28, 2008)

The Snorks. I remember having to get up extra early for that one. I don't think it was the best, but I was determined to watch it. 

Oh, and The Littles.

Also, I think I'll now have the Gummi Bear theme song in my head for the rest of the night....


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 29, 2008)

Most of the Saturday morning cartoons today seem pretty lame, but I do love cartoons though. I love just about all the cartoons from the 80's. I love Family Guy, Invader Zim, Metalocalypse, Venture Brothers, ATHF, Robot Chicken, Animaniacs, Chowder, The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy, Ren & Stimpy, Looney Tunes, The Boondocks, SpaceGhost Coast to Coast and The Tick. I probally left out few.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 29, 2008)

olwen said:


> That's awesome Jack. I agree the Misfits songs are better. When the show aired, I sat with a tape deck in front of the TV and recorded every single song,



The Dolls actually all came with cassette tapes of the songs from the show. You could even play the cassettes on the stage playset and have little concerts.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Here are a few that captured my attention:

CareBears
Smurfs
Pippi Longstocking
Speed Racer
The Jetsons
The Flintstones
The Hillbilly Bears
Berenstein Bears
Josie and the Pussycats
Holly Hobbie
Strawberry Shortcake
Scobby Doo
Alvin & The Chipmunks
Bettlejuice
Casper
H.R. Pufnstuf (not really a cartoon, but a favorite anyway)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 29, 2008)

Now here's an obscure one.

Anyone else remember Jana of the Jungle?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdYKYF2RG0Q

I loved that show when was a little.


----------



## olwen (Aug 29, 2008)

lily352 said:


> The Snorks. I remember having to get up extra early for that one. I don't think it was the best, but I was determined to watch it.
> 
> Oh, and The Littles.
> 
> Also, I think I'll now have the Gummi Bear theme song in my head for the rest of the night....



The Littles has been on recently, maybe the ABC family channel. I saw it while clicking thru the channels and I swear my eyes got big and I caught my breath. I caught it just in time to finish watching the opening theme. I loved that show as a kid. 



Jack Skellington said:


> The Dolls actually all came with cassette tapes of the songs from the show. You could even play the cassettes on the stage playset and have little concerts.



You mean to tell me that I could have just gotten an effin doll to hear the songs?!? Oh I'm so mad right now.



mariac1966 said:


> Here are a few that captured my attention:
> 
> CareBears
> Smurfs
> ...



I've never seen Hillbillie Bears or Holly Hobbie. Were they shows for kiddies or just regular cartoons?



Jack Skellington said:


> Now here's an obscure one.
> 
> Anyone else remember Jana of the Jungle?
> 
> ...



I've never seen this show I don't think. I don't remember the opening theme so I'm guessing probably not.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

I watch cartoons regularly.

Some faves:

Looney Tunes
Tom and Jerry
Woody Woodpecker
Simpsons
Smurfs
Spongebob Squarepants
Futurama
X-Men (used to love, in the 90s)
Home Movies
Venture Bros.
South Park

Not a fan of Disney, except for a handful.

I also have a fetish for Soviet cartoons. Here's a sample:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ltD8OOrHgY&feature=related


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 30, 2008)

I've honestly gotten sick of SpongeBob... Nickelodeon is seriously milking out that square piece of cheese a bit too much nowadays.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 30, 2008)

Cartoons rule!!!! Great thread Olwen. I used to live for Saturday mornings! Now it's whenever I can find the ones I like.
Just to name a few....
Home Movies
12oz Mouse
Squidbillies
SeaLab 2021
The Venure Bros. (ok, pretty much anything on Adult Swim)
Family Guy
Anything Looney Tunes
Tennesee Tuxedo
Commander McBragg
Mr. Peabody and Sherman
Fractured Fairy Tales
Johnny Quest
Go Go Gophers (Not very P.C. these days, but I still laugh)
The Hillbilly Bears
Fearless Fly 
and Underdog.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 30, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I've honestly gotten sick of SpongeBob... Nickelodeon is seriously milking out that square piece of cheese a bit too much nowadays.



Hey, hey! Easy on the insults!

They have new Summer Episodes (TM) and it runs nonstop. Let's keep it that way.

(But kudos on the "milking... the cheese" word play.)


I forgot to mention *Danger Mouse.*


----------



## olwen (Aug 30, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Cartoons rule!!!! Great thread Olwen. I used to live for Saturday mornings! Now it's whenever I can find the ones I like.
> Just to name a few....
> Home Movies
> 12oz Mouse
> ...



12oz Mouse??!!?? I need a detailed and convincing explanation as to why you like this show. It doesn't make any sense and it's not in a good way either. I never know what the hell is going on and what is the deal with the shark? I swear whoever came up with the idea for this show was tripping and the execs at Adult Swim were high when they approved that one. I vote 12oz.Mouse the worst cartoon ever!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> You mean to tell me that I could have just gotten an effin doll to hear the songs?!?



Yep. 

When I was a kid I even dubbed all the Misfits songs from the Jem doll cassettes onto one tape so I could listen to them in my walkman. I also taped the Misfits music videos from the show on my VCR so I could watch them one after the other with out the annoying Hologram videos. Good times.


----------



## olwen (Aug 30, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Yep.
> 
> When I was a kid I even dubbed all the Misfits songs from the Jem doll cassettes onto one tape so I could listen to them in my walkman. I also taped the Misfits music videos from the show on my VCR so I could watch them one after the other with out the annoying Hologram videos. Good times.



I have a very distinct memory of playing with my best friends Jem doll in the sixth? grade. I just remember it was huge and I felt inadequate with my silly little barie doll. My only consolation was that while Jem was a mega star, barbie had at least been to the moon.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> I have a very distinct memory of playing with my best friends Jem doll in the sixth? grade. I just remember it was huge and I felt inadequate with my silly little barie doll. My only consolation was that while Jem was a mega star, barbie had at least been to the moon.



Yeah, the Jems are a bit bigger than Barbie. As a bit of trivia they use a modified Darci body which was Hasbro's earlier attempt at a fashion doll. I'm just a fountain useless toy trivia.  

Some of my favorite Misfits videos.

It takes a lot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A5XFA84tMs

Universal Appeal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrNWavlHor0

I am a giant

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukQ8_gYsfNM

Gimme, Gimme, Gimme!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VsWC_Wasjw

As an added bonus the one Stinger song I like.

Destiny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUy_2nbInVc


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> I've never seen Hillbillie Bears or Holly Hobbie. Were they shows for kiddies or just regular cartoons?



There were regular cartoons... Hillbillie Bears was a Hanna-Barbera cartoon
- originally on air from 1965 to 1967 on NBC.(so I only got to see reruns)



Holly Hobbie is a new cartoon that just came out in 2006, but Holly Hobbie has been a favorite of mine since I was about 8 years old. The new Holly Hobbie is actually the great-granddaughter of the original Holly Hobbie


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> There were regular cartoons... Hillbillie Bears was a Hanna-Barbera cartoon
> - originally on air from 1965 to 1967 on NBC.(so I only got to see reruns)



I only have the vaguest memories of that cartoon. I think the father bear talked in grumbles?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I only have the vaguest memories of that cartoon. I think the father bear talked in grumbles?



Yes he did... The Hillbilly Bears played on a social stereotype of the "hillbilly", with a gun toting, mumbling father (Paw Rugg) who was always "feudin" with the neighbors the Hoppers. Paw Rugg's voice was a comical mumble, splattered with a few understandable words. Particularly in the first episodes, Paw Rugg's voice was incomprehensible; his speech improved with the later episodes. "Feudin" was usually a lethargic operation in which the protagonists fired the same bullet back and forth from the comfort of their rocking chairs.

Reruns of The Hillbilly Bears later appeared as part of THE BANANA SPLITS ADVENTURE HOUR along with five other rotating cartoon segments. It was my favorite part of the Banana Splits.


----------



## olwen (Aug 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> There were regular cartoons... Hillbillie Bears was a Hanna-Barbera cartoon
> - originally on air from 1965 to 1967 on NBC.(so I only got to see reruns)
> 
> 
> ...



Oooohhhh. I've seen that show plenty of times, just never ever knew the name of it. LOL.


----------



## olwen (Aug 30, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Yeah, the Jems are a bit bigger than Barbie. As a bit of trivia they use a modified Darci body which was Hasbro's earlier attempt at a fashion doll. I'm just a fountain useless toy trivia.
> 
> Some of my favorite Misfits videos.
> 
> ...



Oh snap. Now I'm gonna have these songs in my head for real. I was really trying to avoid that. Damn you and your awesome youtube links Jack. ::raises fist in the air:: 

Okay, more Jem trivia, since you mentioned the songs (and I haven't clicked on any of them yet) - which song was the one that Jem and the Holograms and the Misfits both did a version of? I forget. Was Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie one of them?


----------



## Filly (Aug 30, 2008)

It's been mentioned already... but Gummi Bears was great!!!! 

There was another cartoon with Bears as characters... I cant remember what it was called! Ok, this is going to really annoy me now. They were like a family of Bears. They were a cartoon but I think they were originally in book form.

Oh, and of course there was She Ra - Princess of Power! 

View attachment she-ra2.jpg


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 30, 2008)

Funny thing, it's Saturday morning, 7:30 am, and there's nary a "toon" on any channel except the kids channels. When I was a kid, and wasn't at swimming practice on a Saturday morning, I used to love the old classics. Loony Tunes
Rocky & Bullwinkle (Fractured Fairy Tales, Simon & Peabody, etc)
Hong Kong Phooey
Penelope Pitstop
Tom & Jerry

Of the current shows, I can't ever miss The Simpsons, quite the funniest show on TV, even if it is animated. I also love 
Family Guy
American Dad
Ren & Stimpy
Spongebob.

I really don't understand the appeal of Anime, the giant eyes creep me out. And, I don't know if anyone else remembers this show, but it gave me the willies BIG time: Clutch Cargo. The moving mouths but still pictures were extremely heebie-jeebie inducing to me. I think badly done animation in general bothers me. I like full motion, well drawn work, like the older stuff.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 30, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> I really don't understand the appeal of Anime, the giant eyes creep me out. And, I don't know if anyone else remembers this show, but it gave me the willies BIG time: Clutch Cargo. The moving mouths but still pictures were extremely heebie-jeebie inducing to me. I think badly done animation in general bothers me. I like full motion, well drawn work, like the older stuff.



Interestingly, lots of people experience these heebie jeebie when it comes to automata (cartoons being a kind of 2-D automata that run on mechanical loops.)

The heebie jeebie effect is called "the uncanny valley." Basically, anything that seems to act like human beings and appears to be acting of its own will (cartoons definitely take on a life of their own) can give us the heebie jeebies if they come close to, but fail, to appear "human-like." So a robot that looked and acted just like a human but sudddenly did something completely robot-like would call up the uncanny valley (The valley refers to the recognition of the gap between what pretends to be "real" and what *is* "real" (really human).) For instance, in Spielberg's AI, when the robot child eats spinach and his face melts, it's very unsettling... it's a reminder that the robot that acts and looks and even *feels* like a human child, is actually not human.

Clowns supposedly call up the uncanny valley for some people, because they appear as human-emotive, yet vaguely inhuman.

The "uncanny," BTW, is a Freudian concept (though I think it was first used by someone else). The uncanny is a state in which something looks/feels familiar and strange at the same time.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 30, 2008)

Filly said:


> There was another cartoon with Bears as characters... I cant remember what it was called! Ok, this is going to really annoy me now. They were like a family of Bears. They were a cartoon but I think they were originally in book form.



Perhaps you're thinking of the Berenstain Bears.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Interestingly, lots of people experience these heebie jeebie when it comes to automata (cartoons being a kind of 2-D automata that run on mechanical loops.)
> 
> The heebie jeebie effect is called "the uncanny valley." Basically, anything that seems to act like human beings and appears to be acting of its own will (cartoons definitely take on a life of their own) can give us the heebie jeebies if they come close to, but fail, to appear "human-like." So a robot that looked and acted just like a human but sudddenly did something completely robot-like would call up the uncanny valley (The valley refers to the recognition of the gap between what pretends to be "real" and what *is* "real" (really human).) For instance, in Spielberg's AI, when the robot child eats spinach and his face melts, it's very unsettling... it's a reminder that the robot that acts and looks and even *feels* like a human child, is actually not human.
> 
> ...


 
This is fascinating, I had no idea. It also probably explains why clowns scare the crap out of me, always have, and I never knew why.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 30, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> This is fascinating, I had no idea. It also probably explains why clowns scare the crap out of me, always have, and I never knew why.



Leave it to Freud to explain it all for us 

Clowns don't necessarily scare me, but I don't trust most of them, that's for sure.


----------



## alienlanes (Aug 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> 12oz Mouse??!!?? I need a detailed and convincing explanation as to why you like this show. It doesn't make any sense and it's not in a good way either. I never know what the hell is going on and what is the deal with the shark? I swear whoever came up with the idea for this show was tripping and the execs at Adult Swim were high when they approved that one. I vote 12oz.Mouse the worst cartoon ever!



I love 12 oz. Mouse! The "WTF is going on here?" factor is a big part of the appeal, but then I'm a sucker for that surreal-mindfuck sort of thing. Trying to figure out the logic behind the seeming randomness, subliminal messages etc. is part of the fun -- think of it as a David Lynch movie, only in the form of a badly drawn animated comedy about a mouse .

And the dialogue can be incredibly funny in a deadpan sort of way:

*Shark:* Are you _drunk_?
(long pause)
*Mouse:* Not drunk enough.

Although I was tempted to just quote your post, boldface "tripping" and "high", and leave it at that...


----------



## olwen (Aug 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Interestingly, lots of people experience these heebie jeebie when it comes to automata (cartoons being a kind of 2-D automata that run on mechanical loops.)
> 
> The heebie jeebie effect is called "the uncanny valley." Basically, anything that seems to act like human beings and appears to be acting of its own will (cartoons definitely take on a life of their own) can give us the heebie jeebies if they come close to, but fail, to appear "human-like." So a robot that looked and acted just like a human but sudddenly did something completely robot-like would call up the uncanny valley (The valley refers to the recognition of the gap between what pretends to be "real" and what *is* "real" (really human).) For instance, in Spielberg's AI, when the robot child eats spinach and his face melts, it's very unsettling... it's a reminder that the robot that acts and looks and even *feels* like a human child, is actually not human.
> 
> ...



This explains why dolls creep me out but not action figures. Interesting.


----------



## olwen (Aug 30, 2008)

SlackerFA said:


> I love 12 oz. Mouse! The "WTF is going on here?" factor is a big part of the appeal, but then I'm a sucker for that surreal-mindfuck sort of thing. Trying to figure out the logic behind the seeming randomness, subliminal messages etc. is part of the fun -- think of it as a David Lynch movie, only in the form of a badly drawn animated comedy about a mouse .
> 
> And the dialogue can be incredibly funny in a deadpan sort of way:
> 
> ...



I'm all for surreal cartoons, but really this show is beyond surreal. It's beyond nonsense. Nothing subliminal about it. If David Lynch had penned this show I'd boycott him for real. There's only one episode of 12oz.Mouse that I actually liked - the one with the shoot-em-up sequence that never ended. That's the only time I feel like I got it.


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 30, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I might have posted this before? I forget. Anyhoo...my Pizzazz coven.
> 
> And yes, the Misfits songs are better.



lmfao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 30, 2008)

I would say the old Tex Avery and Tom and Jerry (the early Hanna-Barbera ones, not the later Deitch and Chuck Jones ones). Unfortunately, both of these shows underwent heavy editing and redubbing in the 80s to take out the racist overtones and voices.

I loved the Superfriends and the Bugs Bunny/Roadrunner hours. Spider-Man and His Amazing Friends were a nice touch, as was the short-lived Hulk series.

I remember a lot of times with Herculoids, Space Ghost and Scooby Doo. I think Jack needs to post that shelf of Thundercats that I am so envious of, too . I remember at the time wishing someone could make a replica of the Sword of Omens, but alas none to be found.

I have found Robot Chicken to be a wonderful source of nostalgic humor, although it's a bit dark. There were two skits featuring the Masters of the Universe characters, one in which Skeletor and Beastman actually kill He-Man, and have no idea how to deal with it, since they never conceived of actually killing him off. Orko takes the sword, becomes a musclebound hero, and promptly kills off the Sorceress to keep her from taking the sword.

Then a rather sexist episode where all of She-Ra's comrades come by to get her involved in an adventure, but she's having her monthly. After an insane amount of prodding, she finally blasts out of the castle, rending and killing all the enemies instead of just subduing them in a fit of menstrual rage. 

I would say pound for pound Robot Chicken satisfies my 80s toy fetish, and although sometimes the humor is just stupid, it nevertheless satisfies.


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm not a big cartoon person but I really miss these two 

View attachment mon3.jpg


View attachment rockos1.jpg


----------



## olwen (Aug 30, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I would say the old Tex Avery and Tom and Jerry (the early Hanna-Barbera ones, not the later Deitch and Chuck Jones ones). Unfortunately, both of these shows underwent heavy editing and redubbing in the 80s to take out the racist overtones and voices.
> 
> I loved the Superfriends and the Bugs Bunny/Roadrunner hours. Spider-Man and His Amazing Friends were a nice touch, as was the short-lived Hulk series.
> 
> ...



There is an episode of Tom and Jerry that I think still has those racist overtones. The one with the zoot suit. That other cat tries to take Tom's girl cat from him and clearly this cat is supposed to be "black." They spend the rest of the episode fighting over the girl. As a kid I wasn't sure if I was supposed to be uncomfortable or not. I haven't watched it lately in quite a while, but next time it comes on I will be looking for those racist overtones.


----------



## olwen (Aug 30, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I'm not a big cartoon person but I really miss these two



I loved Rocko's Modern Life. My favorite episode is the one where they try to go fishing and Philbert has this new watch. He spends the whole episode saying "ask me what time it is." I don't know why but I found that to be hillarious. Philbert was my favorite character and to this day I still sometimes say "oh fish sticks" when I'm frustrated.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> There is an episode of Tom and Jerry that I think still has those racist overtones. The one with the zoot suit. That other cat tries to take Tom's girl cat from him and clearly this cat is supposed to be "black." They spend the rest of the episode fighting over the girl. As a kid I wasn't sure if I was supposed to be uncomfortable or not. I haven't watched it lately in quite a while, but next time it comes on I will be looking for those racist overtones.


The Tex Avery shorts were more than anything heavily racist. Step-N-Fetchit caricatures, when a bomb or firecracker blew up, it was a Jolson blackface result. Black characters were either the Aunt Jemima type or similar vocally.

Tom and Jerry was also to a degree but I didn't notice it nearly as much. The Zoot Suit episode oddly enough was one of my son's favorites (He loves when I do the Charles Boyer impression, kissing the hands and such), and I guess I was too ignorant of the swing culture to notice whether it really was a black character or just 'zootspeak'.


----------



## olwen (Aug 30, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The Tex Avery shorts were more than anything heavily racist. Step-N-Fetchit caricatures, when a bomb or firecracker blew up, it was a Jolson blackface result. Black characters were either the Aunt Jemima type or similar vocally.
> 
> Tom and Jerry was also to a degree but I didn't notice it nearly as much. The Zoot Suit episode oddly enough was one of my son's favorites (He loves when I do the Charles Boyer impression, kissing the hands and such), and I guess I was too ignorant of the swing culture to notice whether it really was a black character or just 'zootspeak'.



I'm sure it was probably a bit of both, but I also think that since "hot" jazz was supposed to have been made by blacks and therefore considered decadent by whites that the character must have been a representation of that.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> I'm sure it was probably a bit of both, but I also think that since "hot" jazz was supposed to have been made by blacks and therefore considered decadent by whites that the character must have been a representation of that.



Exactly. And the first zoot suits appeared in Harlem in the late '30's, where they were called 'drapes'. Cab Calloway, the band leader, wore one in one of his movies. I believe it was the Hispanic youths of L.A. that first started calling them 'zoot suits' -- but they originated (like so many classy styles) with African-Americans.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 30, 2008)

How did I miss this thread?! My hubby and I love cartoons! I think I listed several of my old favorites in the gone but not forgotten t.v. favorites thread.
We watch Boomerang and Nicktoons regularly. We had to downscale our satellite package a few months back, so we no longer get Cartoon Planet or any of the Disney Channels, but we still get all the Nickelodeon channels and Boomerang and WPIX.

Past Favorites:

Reboot, Ghostbusters (before the Slimer episodes), Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Samari Jack, Justice League Unlimited, Angry Beavers, Batman (the newer version), Batman Beyond (hubby just purchased the entire set), Rugrats.

Oldies favorites: Scooby Doo, Space Ghost, Thunder Cats, Thundarr The Barbarian, The Herculoids, Looney Tunes - especially ones featuring Sniffles and the Merry Tunes ones, The Jetsons, The Flintstones, Popeye, George of the Jungle, Cracked Fairy Tales, Rocky & Bullwinkle, Johnny Quest (old and newer one).

We have a recording of a special on Betty Boop that we pull out and watch every now and then. 

Newer Favorites:

The Avatar, Ben 10, Jimmy Neutron, The Fairly Odd Parents, SpongeBob Squarepants (though this show is wearing thin with me), Tutenstein, The Future Is Wild, Growing Up Creepie, Speed Racer.

~Punkin


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> 12oz Mouse??!!?? I need a detailed and convincing explanation as to why you like this show. *It doesn't make any sense and it's not in a good way either. I never know what the hell is going on and what is the deal with the shark? I swear whoever came up with the idea for this show was tripping and the execs at Adult Swim were high when they approved that one.* I vote 12oz.Mouse the worst cartoon ever!



There's your explanation in a nutshell. Except you forgot, Skillet, the screeching chinchilla, the blue, peanut shaped, stoner cop, the giant eyeball, the corndog farmer and the person who can change gender as long as there are no dead turkeys around. What's not to like?  Here's my theory. I watch it straight now and it makes no sense what so ever. When I retire, and get stoned out of my mind, I will watch every episode and it will be like watching Citizen Kane. That's the only logical explanation. Oh yea, plus there's the Kick Ass theme song by Nine Pound Hammer!!!!


----------



## Filly (Aug 30, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Perhaps you're thinking of the Berenstain Bears.




YES!! Thankyou. I remember trying to find the books in the library at my Primary School.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> bmann, Chowder is such a cute show. I really like it when he puts on a british accent whenever he gets really emotional. I still haven't figured out tho is Chowder is Munn's son or just a random apprentice.


i think that Chowder is just Mung's apprentice. i base this on the fact that Mung's love interest seems to be indifferent to Chowder. 
Chowder is one of Cartoon Network's all time best! i think it has the two best cartoons on TV today: Chowder and Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends.
Foster's is amazing! there's nothing about it that sucks. the theme song is wonderful, the art style is grand, the characters are endearing, the writing is brilliant, and the sight gags are awesome.
i'd go as far as saying that Foster's is the best cartoon i've ever seen! even better than Steven Speilberg cartoons. and i love Steven Speilberg cartoons. a lot. and i miss Steven Speilberg cartoons. but they released Tiny Toons and Freakazoid! on DVD recently. so yay.

also, Batman: The Animated Series.
cuz i love Batman. a lot a lot forever and ever amen.


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 30, 2008)

Does anime count as cartoons? Because I tend to watch more anime since I buggered off to university. 

I still dig cartoons though. I recently spent hours cruising the internets trying to find Count Duckula and Bucky O'Hare episodes. I'm not sure if these were on in America, but they may well have been, and I'm the only one sad enough to remember them 

I loved Tiny Toons as a child as well. My mum filled countless video tapes with Tiny Toons episodes off the TV and my brother and I would spend entire weekends watching it. This said, there was this one episode, where a creepy looking man kept saying 'I know where you're ticklish' in a creepy creepy voice, and it scared me more than anything I can remember.. Though I'll never know why. The Gogo Dodo has to have been my favourite though.

I don't really like Ben 10, but my little brothers absolutely LOVE it.. I'm more a Johnny Test person myself ^_^ Fairly Odd Parents is awesome as well, even when it crossed over with Jimmy Neutron. Something about Fairly Odd Parents seems like it just shouldn't be a children's cartoon.

Ren and Stimpy as well. I loved Ren and Stimpy when I was a child, and I still love it now!

This thread fills me with lovely lovely nostalgia.. I just want to ramble on about cartoons forever now!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 30, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> The Gogo Dodo has to have been my favourite though.


HELL YES GOGO DODO!
oh man, as a child, Wackyland used to simultaneously frighten me and enchant me.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> This explains why dolls creep me out but not action figures. Interesting.



Yeah, it's weird. Action figures don't creep me out, either. But they're a kind of doll, right? Yet some of those dolls that people dress like babies really do get under my skin. I wonder if it's because action figures are too stylized and small to truly bring to mind a real human.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 30, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I have found Robot Chicken to be a wonderful source of nostalgic humor, although it's a bit dark.



I loved the Star Wars parody at Robot Chicken. It was smart and snotty and all kinds of funny. I laughed my fool head off when the Emperor Palpatine had Darth Vader on the phone in tears and ended up trying to comfort him.

Sometimes RC goes too far for me, and then I don't think it's smart-funny so much as frat-boy-ish. Lots of sex jokes, mixed with violence to the point where it's just misanthropic and misogynistic. But sometimes they hit the mark right on. 

The Thunder Cats parody was funny as well.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> The Thunder Cats parody was funny as well.


Are we talking the original one where the girl buys Lion-O at an animal shelter, then returns him when he attacks her friends or the one where a reporter finds him living in a trailer as a blue collar worker, Cheetara drunk and passed out on the couch?


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 30, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Are we talking the original one where the girl buys Lion-O at an animal shelter, then returns him when he attacks her friends or the one where a reporter finds him living in a trailer as a blue collar worker, Cheetara drunk and passed out on the couch?



Reporter and trailer.

Actually, I'm also thinking of the one where Mum-Ra becomes a governess for Lion-o and there's a big kitty litter box where there should be a toilet in the bathroom.

I don't think I've seen the original you mention.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 31, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Does anime count as cartoons? Because I tend to watch more anime since I buggered off to university.
> 
> I still dig cartoons though. I recently spent hours cruising the internets trying to find Count Duckula and Bucky O'Hare episodes. I'm not sure if these were on in America, but they may well have been, and I'm the only one sad enough to remember them
> 
> ...



Ah, yes, anime... I can't live without some anime. Tiny Toons was awesome, too! I still want to get the DVD.

And Johnny Test... totally great show. Has that special... zaniness to it that some shows don't have, IMO.

And the Jimmy Timmy Power Hours? Best cartoon crossovers... EVER.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 31, 2008)

View attachment smurfette.jpg



BBW Smurfette and her bodacious blue boobies.


----------



## olwen (Aug 31, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> How did I miss this thread?! My hubby and I love cartoons! I think I listed several of my old favorites in the gone but not forgotten t.v. favorites thread.
> We watch Boomerang and Nicktoons regularly. We had to downscale our satellite package a few months back, so we no longer get Cartoon Planet or any of the Disney Channels, but we still get all the Nickelodeon channels and Boomerang and WPIX.
> 
> Past Favorites:
> ...



Samurai Jack, Angry Beavers, Batman (the 90's version), TMNT all good shows. I wish Angry Beavers had stayed on the air longer than it did. It was such a smart show. I loved the style in Samurai Jack, tho I admit I was starting to get frustrated about him always almost getting home. It's kinda good that show got cancelled because of that, but if they ever did a movie where he makes it back to his own time and bests Apu, I'm all over that. I remember there was a TMNT and Archie crossover comic that I hoped would become a cartoon, but it never happened. Ah well. And I didn't see the Speed Racer movie, but I wasn't surprised that it tanked. How can anyone do a live action version of all the anime tricks that made the show so endearing? The Future is Wild and Growing Up Creepie are two I've never heard of. 



daddyoh70 said:


> There's your explanation in a nutshell. Except you forgot, Skillet, the screeching chinchilla, the blue, peanut shaped, stoner cop, the giant eyeball, the corndog farmer and the person who can change gender as long as there are no dead turkeys around. What's not to like?  Here's my theory. I watch it straight now and it makes no sense what so ever. When I retire, and get stoned out of my mind, I will watch every episode and it will be like watching Citizen Kane. That's the only logical explanation. Oh yea, plus there's the Kick Ass theme song by Nine Pound Hammer!!!!



No no no no no, it will never be like watching Citizen Kane cause one need not watch CK stoned to like it or get it. And all those characters sucked. The show started getting tedious, and I'm certain AS cancelled it cause of the huge numbers of complaints they got about the show, you know like the pissed off quotes from the message boards they were getting - and airing as bumps. But when you do retire and you get set to watch this show, do invite me. I definitely want to try the kind of weed you'd have that would make 12oz mouse seem like Citizen Kane. 



disconnectedsmile said:


> i think that Chowder is just Mung's apprentice. i base this on the fact that Mung's love interest seems to be indifferent to Chowder.
> Chowder is one of Cartoon Network's all time best! i think it has the two best cartoons on TV today: Chowder and Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends.
> Foster's is amazing! there's nothing about it that sucks. the theme song is wonderful, the art style is grand, the characters are endearing, the writing is brilliant, and the sight gags are awesome.
> i'd go as far as saying that Foster's is the best cartoon i've ever seen! even better than Steven Speilberg cartoons. and i love Steven Speilberg cartoons. a lot. and i miss Steven Speilberg cartoons. but they released Tiny Toons and Freakazoid! on DVD recently. so yay.
> ...



I wondered that about the wife in Chowder also, but she seems indifferent to all of them. The only time she gets excited is when it's time to play board or card games and she gets nutso competitive. Plus all the characters are so far out there as far as appearance goes that it's hard to tell if anybody is related to anybody or even what species they are.

I gotta say, Foster's never excited me. It's cute and all, and I love the concept but it just doesn't do it for me. 

All Hail The Batman. He's my favorite superhero of all of them. :bow::bow::bow:



Pixelpops said:


> Does anime count as cartoons? Because I tend to watch more anime since I buggered off to university. .......



Anime counts as cartoons. I just don't watch as much of it as I do humorous cartoons and the anime shows I have watched usually have been on DVD like Dragonball Z, Love Hina, Cowboy Beebop, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Ramna 1/2 (cause my friend forced me too), and .hack//sign. Or they have been shows that were on when nothing else was like Pokemon, Death Note, Inuyasha, Bleach (which I don't get), and Full Metal Alchemist. Or they were anime shows I watched as a kid like Voltron and Speed Racer. I know this paltry list doesn't even begin to cover a lot of good anime but there it is.



Fascinita said:


> Yeah, it's weird. Action figures don't creep me out, either. But they're a kind of doll, right? Yet some of those dolls that people dress like babies really do get under my skin. I wonder if it's because action figures are too stylized and small to truly bring to mind a real human.



I think that must be it. They are def. too stylized and their facial features are usually too small to make out anyhow. I keep action figures around my computer on my desk at work. When people ask about them I say, Batman and Yoda protect my workspace like little St. Christophers. Some people keep statues of Jesus, I keep superheros, jedi masters, imperial troopers, and power puff girls (another good cartoon btw).



Fascinita said:


> I loved the Star Wars parody at Robot Chicken. It was smart and snotty and all kinds of funny. I laughed my fool head off when the Emperor Palpatine had Darth Vader on the phone in tears and ended up trying to comfort him.
> 
> Sometimes RC goes too far for me, and then I don't think it's smart-funny so much as frat-boy-ish. Lots of sex jokes, mixed with violence to the point where it's just misanthropic and misogynistic. But sometimes they hit the mark right on.
> 
> The Thunder Cats parody was funny as well.



The RC star wars episode is one of my favorite RC episodes. I love the awkward dinner scene where Vader tries to be friendly and Han Solo and Lando Calrissian are ready to fight. It's hilarious. But I agree that sometimes it gets a little carried away with the fart jokes and ball kicking. And they even acknowledge that they think they go too far sometimes too, but you know, they think that the fans seems to love it. The new season starts next sunday btw.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 31, 2008)

olwen said:


> Okay, more Jem trivia, since you mentioned the songs (and I haven't clicked on any of them yet) - which song was the one that Jem and the Holograms and the Misfits both did a version of?



I think you are probably thinking of Click/Clash.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY9m1WCOoV4


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 31, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I think Jack needs to post that shelf of Thundercats that I am so envious of, too . I remember at the time wishing someone could make a replica of the Sword of Omens, but alas none to be found.



Here you go.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45466&d=1215400719

LJN (the company that made the Thundercats action figures) actually did make a light up Sword of Omens toy sword. But I am not aware of any other official replicas.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 31, 2008)

olwen said:


> No no no no no, it will never be like watching Citizen Kane cause one need not watch CK stoned to like it or get it. And all those characters sucked. The show started getting tedious, and I'm certain AS cancelled it cause of the huge numbers of complaints they got about the show, you know like the pissed off quotes from the message boards they were getting - and airing as bumps. But when you do retire and you get set to watch this show, do invite me. I definitely want to try the kind of weed you'd have that would make 12oz mouse seem like Citizen Kane.



I will grant you that the show did start growing a tad tedious. I don't know if the drugs those guys were taking wore off, or they just took too many. None the less, I was still intrigued. Anyway,I should begin my experiment sometime around July 2009. As soon as I find the right stuff, I got you VIP seating.


----------



## POOHBEAR26 (Aug 31, 2008)

I Love Winnie The Pooh


----------



## olwen (Aug 31, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 48718
> 
> 
> 
> BBW Smurfette and her bodacious blue boobies.



Now that's a smurf!


----------



## olwen (Aug 31, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I think you are probably thinking of Click/Clash.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY9m1WCOoV4



Nope. I remembered it:

The Misfits: There ain't nobody better and Jem and the Holograms: There's a Melody Playin.


----------



## olwen (Aug 31, 2008)

POOHBEAR26 said:


> I Love Winnie The Pooh



And now the song is in my head. Silly little nilly ole bear. I don't think this was ever an actual TV Show tho. I vaguely remember watching it on showtime? along with Pinwheels, which aired on Nickelodeon. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 31, 2008)

Are The Misfits bad girls? I never watched, so I don't know. But the idea of dueling doll-bands is kind of appealing.

(I assume they have no idea there's another band by that name.)

And, yeah... I found the idea of a nippley Smurfette a little "not my cup of tea." I would prefer not to see my childhood memories made sexy.


----------



## olwen (Aug 31, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Are The Misfits bad girls? I never watched, so I don't know. But the idea of dueling doll-bands is kind of appealing.
> 
> (I assume they have no idea there's another band by that name.)
> 
> And, yeah... I found the idea of a nippley Smurfette a little "not my cup of tea." I would prefer not to see my childhood memories made sexy.



Yes, the Misfits were supposed to be the "bad girls." I'm sure the creators knew the association since their band was the hard rock band while Jem was more poppy and then later in the show the stingers came along to challenge their popularity.

Oh and haven't you ever heard all the sordid jokes about smurfette over the years?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 31, 2008)

Here are a few more that I like.
Johnny Bravo
Dexter's Laboratory
Rocco's Modern Life
The Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Shin Chan
Popeye 
Secret Squirrel
and Super Chicken


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 31, 2008)

olwen said:


> Nope. I remembered it:
> 
> The Misfits: There ain't nobody better and Jem and the Holograms: There's a Melody Playin.



Oh, yeah, cool. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 31, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> And, yeah... I found the idea of a nippley Smurfette a little "not my cup of tea." I would prefer not to see my childhood memories made sexy.



Same here. 

That's also why I don't really care for Robot Chicken to be honest. The humor is just too dark for my tastes and I don't care for seeing my childhood heroes portrayed that way.


----------



## olwen (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh but come on, RC jokes about the very things we all wondered about our childhood cartoons. I know I wondered all kinds of things about Smurfette, not to mention Lion-o.


----------



## olwen (Aug 31, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Here are a few more that I like.
> Johnny Bravo
> Dexter's Laboratory
> Rocco's Modern Life
> ...



Loved Billy and Mandy. I always liked Morocco Moo better than secret squirrel. I have problems with Popeye tho. I liked it up until the day I realized that Bluto spent just about every episode trying to rape Olive Oil and I wondered too if that theme kept coming up because she was a single mother. I mean, was it supposed to be some sort of punishment for being a single mother? Given the time period when it was created....

And I've never heard of Super Chicken.

Another toon I remembered is Mighty Mouse. I think tho I liked the theme song more than the actual show. And there was a show that came on early in the morning during the weekdays that I remember - Beverly Hills Teens.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 31, 2008)

olwen said:


> Oh but come on, RC jokes about the very things we all wondered about our childhood cartoons. I know I wondered all kinds of things about Smurfette, not to mention Lion-o.



OK. But there's more than one way to feel about it, isn't there? I don't think I _ever_ wondered whether He-Man was having sex with Skeletor.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 31, 2008)

olwen said:


> Oh but come on, RC jokes about the very things we all wondered about our childhood cartoons.



I can honestly say I never pictured Lion-O living in a trailer with a drunk Cheetara when watching Thundercats as a kid. 

I have no problem with the show or people liking it. But I personally just don't care for the humor.



Fascinita said:


> OK. But there's more than one way to feel about it, isn't there? I don't think I _ever_ wondered whether He-Man was having sex with Skeletor.



Yeah, that never crossed my mind when watching Masters of the Universe.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 31, 2008)

And speaking of Masters of the Universe, I still have my original Stinkor figure and he still smells as bad as the day I got him. Yep, Stinkor was an action figure whose action feature was that he smelled bad. Seriously, how cool is that?


----------



## olwen (Aug 31, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> OK. But there's more than one way to feel about it, isn't there? I don't think I _ever_ wondered whether He-Man was having sex with Skeletor.





Jack Skellington said:


> I can honestly say I never pictured Lion-O living in a trailer with a drunk Cheetara when watching Thundercats as a kid.
> 
> I have no problem with the show or people liking it. But I personally just don't care for the humor.
> 
> ...



Fair enough. I won't even mention all the other things I wondered about.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 31, 2008)

olwen said:


> I always liked Morocco Moo better than secret squirrel. I have problems with Popeye tho. I liked it up until the day I realized that Bluto spent just about every episode trying to rape Olive Oil and I wondered too if that theme kept coming up because she was a single mother. I mean, was it supposed to be some sort of punishment for being a single mother? Given the time period when it was created....
> And I've never heard of Super Chicken.



I always liked Morocco better too. Nice take on the Popeye thing. Never really picked up on that, but now that you point it out, Holy Crap! Super Chicken was awesome, he was on with George of the Jungle and Underdog I believe. But rather than me try to explain, just have a look...
One of Our States is Missing
Super Chicken-The Noodle.
Salvador Rag Dolly
Good luck getting the theme song out of you head


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 31, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Same here.
> 
> That's also why I don't really care for Robot Chicken to be honest. The humor is just too dark for my tastes and I don't care for seeing my childhood heroes portrayed that way.


They're "fictional characters". 

It's one thing to see someone trying to make a parody about your parents, quite another to be confronted with the idea of Optimus Prime having prostate cancer.

Find me someone who saw Snow White as a kid and as an adult didn't even consider the possibility that there was a little fun going on after their little "song and dance" party. 

_Knock knock...
Who's there?
Eisenhower.
Eisenhower who?
Eisenhower late for the gang bang..._(rimshot)Gives the tune "Heigh-Ho" a whole different meaning


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 1, 2008)

Honestly, actively thinking about whether Snow White was doing the seven dwarves strike me as a little out-of-touch. And people who find cartoon characters hot? Don't even get me started.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 1, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> They're "fictional characters".
> 
> It's one thing to see someone trying to make a parody about your parents, quite another to be confronted with the idea of Optimus Prime having prostate cancer.



Like I said, it's personally not to my tastes but have nothing against it or people liking it. I don't see the problem with that.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 1, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Honestly, actively thinking about whether Snow White was doing the seven dwarves strike me as a little out-of-touch. And people who find cartoon characters hot? Don't even get me started.



I saw Snow White as small child and again as a teen and it never even crossed my mind that anything could be going on with Snow or the Dwarfs. It wasn't until much later when I got online that I was even aware people had such thoughts about the movie.


----------



## olwen (Sep 1, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Honestly, actively thinking about whether Snow White was doing the seven dwarves strike me as a little out-of-touch. And people who find cartoon characters hot? Don't even get me started.



Okay, I'm afraid you're going to have to expand on this. How is wondering about whether snow white was doing those dwarfs out of touch? The people who can't separate soap opera characters from the actors are out of touch, but the former? How do you figure? And I don't see why someone who thinks a cartoon/comic book character is hot might bother you when there are lots of examples of high art that are quite erotic? Can the difference really amount to so much?


----------



## olwen (Sep 1, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I saw Snow White as small child and again as a teen and it never even crossed my mind that anything could be going on with Snow or the Dwarfs. It wasn't until much later when I got online that I was even aware people had such thoughts about the movie.



That someone's brain wouldn't go there is actually shocking to me, especially if we're talking about a classic disney movie. A few of those movies scared the shit out of me as a kid. It seems natural to me for someone to move from violent thoughts to sexual ones as far as those fairy tales were concerned. Snow White, Cinderella, Hansel and Gretel, Dumbo, and Bambi were all violent. Sexual thoughts seem tame in comparison.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 1, 2008)

olwen said:


> That someone's brain wouldn't go there is actually shocking to me



And I was shocked (and honestly a bit creeped out) when I found out that people had thought the Dwarfs were going to sexually molest Snow White. I mean isn't she like 12 or something? Ick!



> A few of those movies scared the shit out of me as a kid.



None of the Disney movies ever scared me as a small child. I actually even thought Maleficent was wicked cool.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 1, 2008)

olwen said:


> Okay, I'm afraid you're going to have to expand on this. How is wondering about whether snow white was doing those dwarfs out of touch? The people who can't separate soap opera characters from the actors are out of touch, but the former? How do you figure?



It's exactly the same thing. If cartoon characters start populating your erotic imagination, I see it as a symbolic retreat from authentic eroticism. You know that something's missing when people can't separate characters (imaginary people) from actors (real people). Well, imagining that cartoon characters have sex lives is conflating the imaginary with the real, just as well. This isn't limited to erotic imaginings, the way I see it. For instance, I don't "get" why people put so much energy into writing imaginary episodes of The L Word or Star Wars or whatever. I can't help but see it as something atavistic. It's a kind of fetishistic creativity that reminds me of kitsch.



> And I don't see why someone who thinks a cartoon/comic book character is hot might bother you when there are lots of examples of high art that are quite erotic? Can the difference really amount to so much?



It doesn't bother me, but I find it ridiculous. When I read The Three Musketeers, as a kid, I remember wanting to be like D'Artagnan. But I knew that I'd never own a sword. While I may admire some quality that's captured in a drawing, there's no way I'm going to cross that line to imagine that drawing is anything more than a drawing. I think Jaime Hernandez's drawings for Love and Rocket are dynamite, but I'm not going to imbue his characters, as amazingly drawn and lifelike as they appear to me, with some kind of independent sexuality that I'm going to react to. If anything, I might develop a crush for the artist, for having the kind of sensibility that is able to produce that kind of work. I just can't bypass reality and develop an attraction for a cartoon character.

While some cartoons are high art, most are not, so I'm not sure if the analogy you propose will always work. I don't think most cartoons have the same function as works of high art. I guess I'd ask you to explain how you see the two being equivalent at large.

Besides, a work of art is not erotic in itself. It is erotic only when it is viewed as erotic.


----------



## olwen (Sep 1, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> It's exactly the same thing. If cartoon characters start populating your erotic imagination, I see it as a symbolic retreat from authentic eroticism. You know that something's missing when people can't separate characters (imaginary people) from actors (real people). Well, imagining that cartoon characters have sex lives is conflating the imaginary with the real, just as well. This isn't limited to erotic imaginings, the way I see it. For instance, I don't "get" why people put so much energy into writing imaginary episodes of The L Word or Star Wars or whatever. I can't help but see it as something atavistic. It's a kind of fetishistic creativity that reminds me of kitsch.
> 
> I see what you are saying, but having cartoon characters as turn ons can't be much different from having porno actresses who've had lots of work done as turn ons. Granted at least the actresses are real people, but still unrealistic representations none-the-less. Also what are your determinants for authentic eroticism? If the turn on is real, how can it not be authentic? I think I see where you are going here, but it could be that we have different definitions of authentic so you may have to expand on that a bit more. But if our definitions are the same then I wonder about whether someone who has an addiction to porn is not engaging in authentic eroticism. Is someone who prefers masturbation to sex with others not engaging in authentic eroticism?
> 
> ...



I really think cartoons and comic books are an under appreciated art form. These characters have captivated too much of the american cultural landscape for too long to be dismissed as low art. Some of the cartoon/comic book characters could be considered the heros and villains in a modern day mythology. Not everyone is familiar with greek mythology but every one knows who Superman, Batman, and Wonder Woman are and those images are certainly iconic. Why shouldn't any of them be eroticized? It's no more strange for anyone to value what those images represent than it is for anyone to value what an image of Jesus represents. 

I'd even say that to someone somewhere images of Superman are worth more than images of Davinci's David because they are more commercially viable. Should something that is commercial still be dismissed as culturally irrelevant because of that? 1000 years from now how many people will remember Superman and how many will remember Davinci's David? I really do wonder about this stuff.

Edit: To answer your last question. Consider a 6' plasitc/metal statue of say batman in that tight suit he wears standing next to a 6' statue of a naked ancient greek figure in marble. Both could be considered erotic since they would have similar body structures. Both could be considered prime examples of masculinity. There have been very lifelike paintings done of batman that don't look at all cartoony. Or take two equally sized paintings of Betty Boop and Betty Paige. If the female form is considered feminine if she has that hourglass silhouette that so many women covet, and if both forms have that shape the erotic elements have been acheived. I'm thinking too of that mudflap images of the naked girl in silhouette. If I could start a museum devoted to american pop culture, I'd put that image on display.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 1, 2008)

Heres some pointless 80s cartoon toy trivia. 

Heres my Stinkor, his odor comes from the Patchouli oil that was mixed in with the plastic used to make him. The Patchouli oil actually bonded all through the plastic and some twenty plus years later he still smells as strong as the day he was made. Now that, my friends, is quality.

Stinkors heroic arch enemy Moss Man has not been so fortunate. The pine scent he was sprayed with has unfortunately lessened with age and it isnt as strong as it once was. Kinda makes me a little sad, _sigh_.

Yes, well, never mind. 

View attachment Stinkor.jpg


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 1, 2008)

So Stinkor was a hippy? Who knew?

Next time I smell a goddamn patchouli reeking hippy, I'm gonna pull out a sword and get the power of grayskull, go all He-Man on their ass. I'll even sing the theme song while I'm flailing away.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 1, 2008)

lol @ patchouli = stink

He's skunkish.


----------



## olwen (Sep 1, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Heres some pointless 80s cartoon toy trivia.
> 
> Heres my Stinkor, his odor comes from the Patchouli oil that was mixed in with the plastic used to make him. The Patchouli oil actually bonded all through the plastic and some twenty plus years later he still smells as strong as the day he was made. Now that, my friends, is quality.
> 
> ...



I think it's funny and awesome that the manufacturers used the favorite oil of goth punk kids everywhere to infuse a villainous toy character with teh stinky.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 1, 2008)

Having never smelt Patchouli Oil, I have no idea wether Stinkor is supposed to smell good or bad.. 

Or is it the fact that he smells like something the thing that makes him bad ass?


----------



## olwen (Sep 1, 2008)

Pixel, I've noticed that people can have very strong reactions to patchouli. Some people hate it and some people love it. I loved it when I was all goth, but now it's kind of nauseating.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 1, 2008)

P.S. Does anyone remember a cartoon movie from the 1970s called "Hugo the Hippopatamus"? What about the "Rikki Tikki Tavi" cartoon movie? I credit my appreciation of ferrets to that movie![/QUOTE]

I don't remember "Hugo" but I do remember "Rikki Tikki Tavi". I loved that movie! 

As for cartoons, it depends. In print, "Calvin and Hobbes." Video, can't go wrong with Scooby Doo or Animaniacs. Anyone remember "Simba, The White Lion"?


----------



## mergirl (Sep 1, 2008)

olwen said:


> Duck Tales I loved, Tale Spin I could do without, and I watched Darkwing Duck faithfully but honestly I don't remember what it was about - my brain is strange sometimes....
> 
> I like Dragonball Z, but I've had really heated discussions with fans of all the other Dragonballs about which one is better, and probably the original Dragonball IS better, but my love of Z will never die. I had secret crushes on Goku and Vegeta back then...sigh.
> 
> ...


i did love duck tails when i was wee.. but it was totally rasist.. cause the the scottish duck "scrooge macduck" was really stingy!! which is a TOTAL scottish racial stereotype!!
now, who's going to buy me a drink??

p.s Dogtanian rules!! as does willy fog!

p.p.s Family guy might be the best thing ever made EVER with southpark a very close second.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 1, 2008)

olwen said:


> That someone's brain wouldn't go there is actually shocking to me, especially if we're talking about a classic disney movie. A few of those movies scared the shit out of me as a kid. It seems natural to me for someone to move from violent thoughts to sexual ones as far as those fairy tales were concerned. Snow White, Cinderella, Hansel and Gretel, Dumbo, and Bambi were all violent. Sexual thoughts seem tame in comparison.


True story: Famed author and scriptwriter Harlan Ellison has the record for one of the shortest employments at Disney. He was hired in the 60s at Disney studios and during his first day, he was talking with other animators in the commissary about doing a porno version of the Disney films, and specifically mentioned Snow White. Roy Disney apparently overheard him at another table and when he got back to his office, there was a pink slip on his desk.

I won't even go into what Anne Rice (pseudonym Anne Roquelaire) did with the Sleeping Beauty story. And that the creator of Wonder Woman was a consummate BDSM fanatic. Ralph Bakshi is another story entirely.

I just firmly believe in Rule 34. There are no exceptions.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 1, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I won't even go into what Anne Rice (pseudonym Anne Roquelaire) did with the Sleeping Beauty story. .



Angela Carter re-wrote lots of fairy tales (see _The Bloody Chamber_) particularly the Red Riding Hood and Beauty and the Beast tales, to great effect. Fay Weldon also used many of the Grimm fairytales as inspiration for novels.

I'd say Angela Carter is in a different league from the artist that drew that Smurfette, however. Exploring the erotic in myth, legend and archetypes in serious work is not quite the equivalent of making crude drawings of Wonder Woman with her panties down, getting a spanking. For similar reasons, Harlequin novels are not art, while Fritz the Cat is.

Transgression and sexuality are swell. When myth is connected to ritual and reproduction, it becomes fertile and lasting fodder for a culture's imagination. The greek gods were mythologized in an organic way, connected to the soil, to life and death, to the very subsistence of a people. I'm afraid Batman, alluring and buff as he is, does not enjoy the same status in our culture as Apollo did in his. 

Wondering whether cartoon characters have sex lives seems silly--facile and one-dimensional. Feeling a strong attraction for Snagglepuss seems even sillier.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 1, 2008)

Olwen~

I'm kinda of late responding, but here goes:

The Future Is Wild (about children from the future traveling through time to observe and report how creatures evolved and adapted to a changing Earth environment) and Growing Up Creepie (about a goth-like little girl that was raised by bugs - specifically a praying mantis - the mother and a mosquito - the father) are cartoons featured on the Discovery Kids Network. These cartoons to have little bits of science facts during the commercial breaks. My hubby also watches Grossology on Discovery Kids - but, ugh, I just can't get into that one! 

~Punkin


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 2, 2008)

olwen said:


> I think it's funny and awesome that the manufacturers used the favorite oil of goth punk kids everywhere to infuse a villainous toy character with teh stinky.



It does totally add to his awesomeness.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Angela Carter re-wrote lots of fairy tales (see _The Bloody Chamber_) particularly the Red Riding Hood and Beauty and the Beast tales, to great effect. Fay Weldon also used many of the Grimm fairytales as inspiration for novels.


Neil Gaiman also wrote an absolutely amazing short story called Snow, Glass Apples, which was a more adult, gothic take on the story of Snow White (from the queen's POV). Shows how perspective in fable, myth and history are EVERYTHING.



> I'm afraid Batman, alluring and buff as he is, does not enjoy the same status in our culture as Apollo did in his.


The saying goes: What is the difference between a myth and a religion? About 2,000 years. You fast forward a millenia and I guarantee you will see some mythologizing about comic book heroes. They all go back to similar tragic hero/antihero archetypes. Paging Joseph Campbell, you are needed in modern heroic fiction, STAT.



> Wondering whether cartoon characters have sex lives seems silly--facile and one-dimensional. Feeling a strong attraction for Snagglepuss seems even sillier.


And yet as humans we have an amazing fascination for the sex lives of celebrities and sports figures, who in many ways are just as unreachable and fictional. The fact that Larry Niven can receive such fan enjoyment from a silly little story, "Man of Steel, Woman of Kleenex" (the trials of how a Kryptonian could mate with a human woman) shows that we do indeed care to a degree. The sex lives of Batman and other comic characters has always been of interest to writers and fans. We wouldn't masculinize or feminize them to such unrealistic proportions otherwise. I haven't even touched on speculative fiction. Christ, there's enough gay fanfiction about Kirk/Spock, Crusher/Troi, Xena/Gabrielle and Batman/Robin to fill a truck.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 2, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The sex lives of Batman and other comic characters has always been of interest to writers and fans.



Batman doesn't have sex because Batman doesn't exist.

I do think that the need to give these characters more dimensions speaks to the vacuum created by the death of religion. But it's interesting, as a phenomenon, that so much of the extended lives dreamt up by fans for fictional characters is of an erotic or transgressive nature.



> We wouldn't masculinize or feminize them to such unrealistic proportions otherwise.



Masculinity and femininity often have more to do directly with the division of labor by gender than with sexuality. Of course, labor and production are related to reproduction.

But we're not just talking about hyper-masculine or hyper-feminine superheroes. We're also talking about Strawberry Shortcake and the Winnie the Pooh.

Now, if you want my theory, I wouldn't be surprised if the eroticization of cartoons were not more related to the eroticization of children (and to pedophilia, it would follow) than to Superman being the contemporary equivalent of Apollo. I'm not relating it directly... In other words, I'm not saying that people who eroticize drawings of Grumpy Smurf are pedophiles. I'm saying that, culturally, the two are related through a similar impulse that encroaches on the territory of children for the uses of adults.




> I haven't even touched on speculative fiction. Christ, there's enough gay fanfiction about Kirk/Spock, Crusher/Troi, Xena/Gabrielle and Batman/Robin to fill a truck.



To what do you attribute this, then? You're saying that in a thousand years, Kirk will be remembered as a deity that we worshipped in the 21st C? More than anything, I see this kind of fan fiction as a kind of poverty of the Puritan imagination: We're unwilling to imagine ourselves doing what we imagine Kirk does in his bedroom--which is not to say that we fear or respect Kirk or Batman the way deities are feared and respected.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Batman doesn't have sex because Batman doesn't exist.


Then someone needs to tell The Huntress and Ibn al Xu'ffasch that their birth certificates are messed up...

For that matter, many mythological characters didn't really have sex, either, since they also didn't exist. Yet the mythologies of that and other cultures is replete with god/human intercourse.



> I do think that the need to give these characters more dimensions speaks to the vacuum created by the death of religion. But it's interesting, as a phenomenon, that so much of the extended lives dreamt up by fans for fictional characters is of an erotic or transgressive nature.


But I don't know many people who worship Batman or create the Ten Commandments of Superman. I think it's simply like with many other things, Jesus is just _boring._ Who wants Byzantine culture, death and a fear of intimacy when you can have superpowerful aliens, talking bear toys and faster-than-light space travel?

You also proceed from the assumption that sex doesn't drive the lives of many, MANY people in various ways. I wouldn't say Batman or Wonder Woman is about sex, because when you get to the mainstream comics, intimacy only factors in every so often. The last time I read Batman he was in conflict over his attraction to the wife of Orion (the New God, son of Superman's enemy, Darkseid). Even then it was more psychological than erotic exploitation. 



> Masculinity and femininity often have more to do directly with the division of labor by gender than with sexuality. Of course, labor and production are related to reproduction.


Then the bustier of Wonder Woman and the overcompensating bosom of Power Girl must just be for visual effect. It's the silly dynamic of having male warriors in fantasy covered in armor but female warriors are wearing loincloth and cleavage-riffic bodices with an exposed midriff.



> But we're not just talking about hyper-masculine or hyper-feminine superheroes. We're also talking about Strawberry Shortcake and the Winnie the Pooh.


The only sexualization of Strawberry Shortcake I ever saw was a Penny Arcade parody of American McGee's Alice in Wonderland game, and how it would translate to the S.S. genre. American Greetings filed a cease and desist over their depiction of the character.



> Now, if you want my theory, I wouldn't be surprised if the eroticization of cartoons were not more related to the eroticization of children (and to pedophilia, it would follow) than to Superman being the contemporary equivalent of Apollo. I'm not relating it directly... In other words, I'm not saying that people who eroticize drawings of Grumpy Smurf are pedophiles. I'm saying that, culturally, the two are related through a similar impulse that encroaches on the territory of children for the uses of adults.


So the 800 lb. gorilla in the room is child molestation? Why is this the ultimate reduction of this sort of thing? 

First, remember we are talking a subgroup of a subgroup: People who use children's entertainment in erotic artistry.

If anything else, MY theory is that culturally these stories depower women as thinking beings. I would rather speak to the central theme of all the Disney "princess" stories that all the beautiful, talented, socially enslaved heroine needs is to surrender to her handsome, wealthy Prince Charming in order to make her life complete. From that obviously follows marriage and children. There are 2-3 DVDs out already of Ariel having kids. The Little Mermaid gets it on in and out of the water, it seems.



> To what do you attribute this, then? You're saying that in a thousand years, Kirk will be remembered as a deity that we worshipped in the 21st C? More than anything, I see this kind of fan fiction as a kind of poverty of the Puritan imagination: We're unwilling to imagine ourselves doing what we imagine Kirk does in his bedroom--which is not to say that we fear or respect Kirk or Batman the way deities are feared and respected.


I never said anything about a religion of Kirk. I would say that as you indicate in the death of religion, people are grasping at anything (Jedi, Star Trek, etc.) as a force of moral righteousness regardless of its complete fantasy. I am saying that as time goes forward, fictional characters evolve. They become classic archetypes on which other, subsequent characters are based. Some people think Jesus is just another fictional construct of the Dionysus/Horus/Mithras storyline set in the Middle East. In a thousand years Christianity may have taken such a complete hold of society that any fictional creations are considered apostasy and subject to ban or censorship as not behaving in a moral, Christian context.

To me the Puritanical definition is the nagging fear that someone, somewhere is having fun. I also think that gay fanfic does fill a niche, one created by gays and lesbians who see a definite subtext to the complex relationships of physical characters. Hell, the writers of Xena purposely wrote more of it into their storylines after finding out about their huge lesbian fanbase! The idea of Kirk as this Casanova, bedding sexy females as he drifts from spaceport to spaceport, finding his true 'love' in the arms of a strong, dispassionate male alien who happens to be his lifelong friend and second in command. It's Brokeback Mountain to the stars.

Erotic furry fanfic is an entirely different kind of writing...altogether.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 2, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> So the 800 lb. gorilla in the room



Please to not break a butterfly upon a wheel, Snackbar.

More later. Work calls. I'm putting my cape on as I type. Argh.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Please to not break a butterfly upon a wheel, Snackbar.
> 
> More later. Work calls. I'm putting my cape on as I type. Argh.


I just find the end run to pedophilia to be a corollary to Godwin's Law. When someone is postulating an argument where everything is _reductio ad absurdio_ to child molestation or some form of corruption toward our poor, innocent children and their entertainment, I do a facepalm.

NOT blaming you; it's an easy killer of any rational argument. It's the same thing that caused the FCC to get all crazy after the Janet Jackson Superbowl fracas; that our pure, angelic children, sitting for 4 hours watching a bunch of guys slam into each other, interspersed with commercials for beer and erectile dysfunction medication, would somehow be forever corrupted after being exposed to 0.89 seconds of armored female nipple.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm, i'd have to say that my favorite cartoon would have to be Metalocalypse. It's just the situations that they get into are hilarious, and don't even start with the the way Toki and Skwisgaar talk.

Top Metalocalypse Moments = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwIcSqWhwvI


----------



## olwen (Sep 2, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Hmm, i'd have to say that my favorite cartoon would have to be Metalocalypse. It's just the situations that they get into are hilarious, and don't even start with the the way Toki and Skwisgaar talk.
> 
> Top Metalocalypse Moments = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwIcSqWhwvI



I love Metalocalypse. I bought the soundtrack. My fave is Mermaider.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Sep 2, 2008)

olwen said:


> I love Metalocalypse. I bought the soundtrack. My fave is Mermaider.



hahaha yes!

Laser beams? Check!


----------



## olwen (Sep 2, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> True story: Famed author and scriptwriter Harlan Ellison has the record for one of the shortest employments at Disney. He was hired in the 60s at Disney studios and during his first day, he was talking with other animators in the commissary about doing a porno version of the Disney films, and specifically mentioned Snow White. Roy Disney apparently overheard him at another table and when he got back to his office, there was a pink slip on his desk.
> 
> I won't even go into what Anne Rice (pseudonym Anne Roquelaire) did with the Sleeping Beauty story. And that the creator of Wonder Woman was a consummate BDSM fanatic. Ralph Bakshi is another story entirely.
> 
> I just firmly believe in Rule 34. There are no exceptions.



After having read Ellison's stories that doesn't surprise me at all. And I'm actually reading The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty. It sucks. I won't even begin to try to explain why I think it does and this coming from someone who is active in the BDSM community. The only Bakshi film I've seen is Cool World and now I think I'll have to watch his others. 



Fascinita said:


> Angela Carter re-wrote lots of fairy tales (see _The Bloody Chamber_) particularly the Red Riding Hood and Beauty and the Beast tales, to great effect. Fay Weldon also used many of the Grimm fairytales as inspiration for novels.
> 
> I'd say Angela Carter is in a different league from the artist that drew that Smurfette, however. Exploring the erotic in myth, legend and archetypes in serious work is not quite the equivalent of making crude drawings of Wonder Woman with her panties down, getting a spanking. For similar reasons, Harlequin novels are not art, while Fritz the Cat is.
> 
> ...



The thing here is that these superheroes are modern day myths. And we connect to them in an organic way because they inhabit an environment that we are familiar with. How familiar are we with ancient living?



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Neil Gaiman also wrote an absolutely amazing short story called Snow, Glass Apples, which was a more adult, gothic take on the story of Snow White (from the queen's POV). Shows how perspective in fable, myth and history are EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> The saying goes: What is the difference between a myth and a religion? About 2,000 years. You fast forward a millenia and I guarantee you will see some mythologizing about comic book heroes. They all go back to similar tragic hero/antihero archetypes. Paging Joseph Campbell, you are needed in modern heroic fiction, STAT.
> ...



If all stories can be boiled down to man vs. man, man vs. himself, man vs. environment, and man vs. the unknown then I'm sure that in the year 3000 humans will be examining our stories that way and conjecturing about who we are as a society in the same way we do about the people who lived 1000 years ago. How many retellings of the Hellen of Troy must I suffer thru?

The realm of speculative fiction is so vast I wouldn't even know where to begin myself....maybe I'd start with alternate histories....



Fascinita said:


> Batman doesn't have sex because Batman doesn't exist.
> 
> I do think that the need to give these characters more dimensions speaks to the vacuum created by the death of religion. But it's interesting, as a phenomenon, that so much of the extended lives dreamt up by fans for fictional characters is of an erotic or transgressive nature.
> 
> ...



I could argue that Jesus doesn't exist and yet....we now wonder what would have happend if he'd have had a child with Mary Magdelena...these stories are transgressive and/or erotic because they have to be. How many ways can we retell stories that are sooooo familiar to us before we get bored? I know you're asking a larger question, but...

....I think a better question to ask is why do we assume and expect such a versatile medium to be just for children when the themes and values that we often encounter in the medium just aren't necessarily ideas that children can digest? 

I've honesetly never thought about the eroticization of Strawberry Shortcake or Snow White to be in the purview of pedophiles. I would imagine that a pedophile would prefer to eroticize real children. 

As far as I can tell, the kinds of people who would eroticize fictional characters are the kinds of people who have a hard time relating to the opposite sex (if you're straight). In other words, someone who prefers say Buffy or Huntress, to a real woman or Batman or Captain Picard to a real man prefers them because they embody all those idealized aspects not found in a real everyday people plus all those aspects they might want to embody themselves. Even tho they are not real they are still more accessible somehow....Wait I think I may be arguing your point for you. It really is hard to keep up with your thinking sometimes. 



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Then someone needs to tell The Huntress and Ibn al Xu'ffasch that their birth certificates are messed up...
> 
> For that matter, many mythological characters didn't really have sex, either, since they also didn't exist. Yet the mythologies of that and other cultures is replete with god/human intercourse.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself.



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I just find the end run to pedophilia to be a corollary to Godwin's Law. When someone is postulating an argument where everything is _reductio ad absurdio_ to child molestation or some form of corruption toward our poor, innocent children and their entertainment, I do a facepalm.
> 
> NOT blaming you; it's an easy killer of any rational argument. It's the same thing that caused the FCC to get all crazy after the Janet Jackson Superbowl fracas; that our pure, angelic children, sitting for 4 hours watching a bunch of guys slam into each other, interspersed with commercials for beer and erectile dysfunction medication, would somehow be forever corrupted after being exposed to 0.89 seconds of armored female nipple.




I love this exchange. It's just plain awesome. Snacks you've argued my points way better than I could and brought up some points I wouldn't have thought of. I do have to wonder what Jung would say about all this. 

Fasc, I will say this about the religion thing. I believe you said something about a dearth of real religious experience and you are right about that. 

As for me, I was an active worshipping Wiccan for a long time. (I still think of myself as Wiccan, but I just don't do the rituals anymore as they are too time consuming) In Wicca there is much freedom in the way you relate to diety. I had a lot of trouble relating to mythological/religious figures that didn't have anything to do with modern living, celtic or otherwise. That includes figures from other living religions as well. Jesus, Allah, the Virgin Mary, Shiva, Buddah...what do people/characters that were thought up thousands of years ago before cars and email and tv and codex formatted books have anything to do with me?

What the hell do I know about living in a self sufficient village in the middle of nowhere and romping into the woods by moonlight to forage for mandrake root or shearing sheep or whatever the hell it is people did thousands of years ago? Even the myths within wicca itself, all those tales of pixies, and fairies and water imps and slamanders and undines and sun gods and what not were born from those experiences and fears, none of which are familiar to me. But Batman is. He's a city dweller who protects other city dwellers. I get that. I know this story, this myth inside and out. I know the world he lives in and I understand the all the cultural mores and values of that world. Not so with Zeus or Jesus or Buddah or Cernunnos. So if I need to call up an entity to protect me in cirlce, if I need a way to reach that which is sublime and mysterious and all encompasing Batman is that entity. It doesn't matter that Batman doesn't exist. As far as I'm concerned neither does Jesus, but the fact that I can use that entity to channel diety it what makes him more than just a cartoon character. 

Another way to put it is, we personify diety because that concept is too big and abstract not to. We need to bring it down to our level, even if it means we become Jedi Knights and command officers for The United Federation of Planets. It makes perfect sense to me that thousands of years from now we may have as a society abandoned formal religions for something resembling modern living - hell they may even replace the superhero myths of today for something else more familiar to them. 


It took me a good hour to write this so I hope it makes sense....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 2, 2008)

I love threads like these because they allow me to indulge in and share my passion for 80s cartoons and toys in all it’s obsessive wonderful joyous nerdiness. 

When I was a kid I loved, loved, Masters of the Universe (Skeletor is still my all time favorite cartoon villain) and collected it _fairly_ obsessively. So without further adieu, more pointless 80s toy trivia from Jack!

In the center of the pic is the iconic Masters of the Universe figure, He-Man. Or to be completely nerd precise, what is called the 12 back He-Man. Meaning he was issued on a card that had 12 pictures of action figures on it as opposed to the very earliest card back which only had 8. 

Now to his left is (yes, I know what you are thinking, another He-Man and technically that is correct) Musclor as he was referred to as in many European countries. There are also some subtle differences in plastic, paint and molding in comparison to the North American issue and he is marked Made in France as opposed to Taiwan like the North American figures. 

The more unusual looking fellow on the right is He-Man from Argentina. He was actually just called He-Man there too. Not nearly as good of quality as the North American or European figures but still pretty cool if only for the fact of how different looking he is. 

It’s good to be nerdy!  

View attachment HEMANS.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 2, 2008)

olwen said:


> The thing here is that these superheroes are modern day myths. And we connect to them in an organic way because they inhabit an environment that we are familiar with. How familiar are we with ancient living?



I knew this would come up. But do we imagine that the ancients lived differently from us? They did not. Some lived in the country and farmed, just as some people do today. Some lived in overcrowded cities with traffic problems, just as some people do today.

The place of myth in culture is to allow humans to co-exist with the uncanny. When I mentioned organic rituals, I meant that myths are born and grow unpredictably across a collective. Organic in the sense of having a life of its own, not of being connected to organic farming.

Batman (and any copyrighted cartoon creation) is by definition not an organic product of a collective mythic imagination. I think the figure of a dark vigilante does tap into some collective emotion, but these cartoons remain the proprietary creations of individuals and/or corporations. No matter how much they gain in popularity, they'll never enjoy legendary/heroic status the way the ancient deities did/do. What's more, Jung explains the appeal of collective archetypes much more convincingly than the most devoted Superman aficionado ever could. I buy the cartoon eroticization as an approximation of the drive of the Jungian collective unconscious to make myth (particularly in a culture nearly empty of myth), to process the uncanny around it in order to exist in a wondrous world. But an approximation is not the same as the real thing.


----------



## lily352 (Sep 2, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I love threads like these because they allow me to indulge in and share my passion for 80s cartoons and toys in all its obsessive wonderful joyous nerdiness.
> 
> When I was a kid I loved, loved, Masters of the Universe (Skeletor is still my all time favorite cartoon villain) and collected it _fairly_ obsessively. So without further adieu, more pointless 80s toy trivia from Jack!
> 
> ...




This is awesome! I am having an awful day, but this pic is just fabulous! I loved watching He-Man and She-ra!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

Olwen, if I could, I would totally give you a master's degree in cartoon theory... but I can't. The Board of Regents is still out on that ruling.  


I cannot believe we have gone this entire thread and NO ONE has mentioned...








CAPTAIN PLANET!!​
How could you NOT love the green mullet??

OK, in all seriousness, my favs have all been mentioned but I might as well restate them:

* Family Guy
* Rocko's Modern Life- a friend of mine from middle school and I still quote it every time we see each other... I heart Phillbert- "I'm nauseous, I'm nauseous!"
* Hey Arnold
* Venture Bros
* The Fairly Odd Parents


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 3, 2008)

lily352 said:


> This is awesome! I am having an awful day, but this pic is just fabulous! I loved watching He-Man and She-ra!



Glad to hear you liked the picture and you have great taste in cartoons!


----------



## olwen (Sep 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I knew this would come up. But do we imagine that the ancients lived differently from us? They did not. Some lived in the country and farmed, just as some people do today. Some lived in overcrowded cities with traffic problems, just as some people do today.
> 
> The place of myth in culture is to allow humans to co-exist with the uncanny. When I mentioned organic rituals, I meant that myths are born and grow unpredictably across a collective. Organic in the sense of having a life of its own, not of being connected to organic farming.
> 
> Batman (and any copyrighted cartoon creation) is by definition not an organic product of a collective mythic imagination. I think the figure of a dark vigilante does tap into some collective emotion, but these cartoons remain the proprietary creations of individuals and/or corporations. No matter how much they gain in popularity, they'll never enjoy legendary/heroic status the way the ancient deities did/do. What's more, Jung explains the appeal of collective archetypes much more convincingly than the most devoted Superman aficionado ever could. I buy the cartoon eroticization as an approximation of the drive of the Jungian collective unconscious to make myth (particularly in a culture nearly empty of myth), to process the uncanny around it in order to exist in a wondrous world. But an approximation is not the same as the real thing.



I knew you would say something like that. I know what you meant by organic, and I tried to show that living in an agrarian society would birth stories of creation and of good vs. evil in a way that was familiar to them.

Look, those ancient myths had to start with someone somewhere. I'd have to argue that after the atom bomb and radiation, the way we relate to the environment and all that is mysterious have surely changed and taken a turn that the ancients may not have been able to fathom. They'd probably be mystified by Spiderman and Darkseid. And yes, the ancients went thru the range of human emotions just as we do now, but...it's the little details of their daily lives that flesh out their life stories in ways we may not understand or relate to. While farmers do still exist, they also exist in a world with wi-fi and airplanes and nuclear power. Tho they understand the rhythms of the earth they also understand that using nuclear power can alter those rhythms. While, they would understand why Spiderman would exist in Stan Lee's/Steven Ditko's imagination, the ancients may not. The ancients would just have some other equivalent. 

You can say now that these superheros don't enjoy a place in the collective consciousness that the ancient myths do, but these characters are barely 100 years old. Give it time.

And I see I'm going to have to go and actually finish reading some Jung so I can keep up with you.


----------



## olwen (Sep 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Olwen, if I could, I would totally give you a master's degree in cartoon theory... but I can't. The Board of Regents is still out on that ruling.
> 
> 
> I cannot believe we have gone this entire thread and NO ONE has mentioned...
> ...



Thanks. If I could get a degree in the meaning of cartoons in modern popular culture I would.

Alas, I feared someone would mention captain planet. That show made me cringe. I liked that Whoopi Goldberg was Gaia, but I felt like the show was a transparent attempt by Ted Turner to capitalize on the whole PC thing and also the result of a backlash to violence directed at kids. If I'm not mistaken this show was created around the same time as parental advisory stickers were going on records so there was just a lot of talk about not harming kids and I remember having a lot of homework assignments where I had to write essays about this stuff - bleeeech. The characters were just wooden and one dimensional, I mean, it's the only cartoon with a token everything. I think if this cartoon were to be updated, it would be better served by fleshing out the characters and just toning down the whole afters chool special vibe.


----------



## olwen (Sep 3, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I love threads like these because they allow me to indulge in and share my passion for 80s cartoons and toys in all its obsessive wonderful joyous nerdiness.
> 
> When I was a kid I loved, loved, Masters of the Universe (Skeletor is still my all time favorite cartoon villain) and collected it _fairly_ obsessively. So without further adieu, more pointless 80s toy trivia from Jack!
> 
> ...



Jack that's awesome. I believe you should be on a panel somewhere about collecting action figures....


----------



## Victim (Sep 3, 2008)

Thundercats is my all time favorite. I can't wait for the movie. Summer 2010 is the expected release.


----------



## olwen (Sep 3, 2008)

Victim said:


> Thundercats is my all time favorite. I can't wait for the movie. Summer 2010 is the expected release.



Wait, what?!? Live action or animated?


----------



## Victim (Sep 3, 2008)

CGI animated. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thundercats#Movies


----------



## olwen (Sep 3, 2008)

Thundercats in CGI? I'm wary, but I'll suspend judgement till I see the trailer.


----------



## Victim (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah me too. I think cell animation would have been the way to go, but we'll just have to see. 

"Safari Joe does it again!"


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 3, 2008)

olwen said:


> Jack that's awesome. I believe you should be on a panel somewhere about collecting action figures....



Thanks. 

I'm glad people like the trivia and thanks for the great thread. It's not often I get to share my love for this stuff.

Now, here's some trivia for the She-Ra fans.

On the left is the US She-Ra figure and on the right is the one sold in Spain. The prism stickers on her helmet and skirt have a different pattern but the most striking difference is totally different head sculpt. Also in the US the toy line was referred to as Princess of Power in Spain the line was called She-Ra El Reino Magico. 

View attachment sheras.jpg


----------



## olwen (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it just me or is the one made in Spain just a little bit curvier?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 3, 2008)

olwen said:


> Is it just me or is the one made in Spain just a little bit curvier?



The body molds are more or less the same. The Spanish one is maybe slightly less distinct or crisp in the details, but the Spanish one does definitely have a fuller head sculpt.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 3, 2008)

I Love... Decent Cartoons.


I Was born in '90 
So I Grew up watching a mixture of Beetlejuice [The Animated Series], Thundercats, Conan The Barbarian, and Rugrats. And I Must admit, I am rather fond of retro cartoons V.S Newer cartoons. Especially for kids, what the hell is the point of Spongebob? I mean, Seriously, Rocko's Modern Life was WAY more screwed up, but had more meaning and morals to it than Spongebob EVER will. 




As for my adult years. *Cough Cough* Sorry I get side tracked alot.. XD 


I Like South Park, Old South Park Episodes. Pre "Imaginationland" Episodes.
I also like Family Guy, King of the Hill, American Dad, Simpsons, and Home Movies. 



Unfourtunatly I Have a 5 year old brother, so I spend most of my time watching Noggin. Which, I don't mind. I actually like Little Bear and Miss Spiders Sunny Patch Friends. Just not all the time. ._. It's brainwashing.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Love... Decent Cartoons.
> 
> 
> I Was born in '90
> ...


OMG.. there are people who were born in 1990 who can go on "adult sites"!! ...I'm off to buy my blue rinse for my hair!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 3, 2008)

mergirl said:


> OMG.. there are people who were born in 1990 who can go on "adult sites"!! ...I'm off to buy my blue rinse for my hair!



Jeepers, What's with THAT post?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 3, 2008)

I found this image while looking for a completely unrelated topic. Which goes to show how prevalent this stuff is. 

It reminds me, in its humor, of the old Tex Avery "Wolfie" cartoons.

As well, it brings to mind Neil Jordan's terrifying, extremely affecting adaptation of Angela Carter's _The Bloody Chamber_, _The Company of Wolves._ Who hasn't seen this movie really should.

Olwen, this one's for you:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 3, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Jeepers, What's with THAT post?



I believe she just meant that people who were born in 1990 are 18 now, and that makes her feel old


----------



## mergirl (Sep 3, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I believe she just meant that people who were born in 1990 are 18 now, and that makes her feel old


indeed! thats what i ment! Though i do think i was only 12 in 1990.. still.. i feel old!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Jeepers, What's with THAT post?


what did you think i ment?? lmao
do old ladies in america not do blue rinses?? maby its just the Uk ones!
i should have been clearer.. 
"shit..someone who was born in 1990 can legally drink over here etc etc.. i remember 1990.. it doesnt seem that long ago.. shit i feel old"
muwaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh x


----------



## olwen (Sep 3, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Love... Decent Cartoons.
> 
> 
> I Was born in '90
> ...



Your post made me think of my niece. She's 17 and she loves Dora the Explorer. So one morning I watched it with her and it started to creep me out. The way she talks, her big ass head, the sometimes choppy animation...I asked her why she liked it and she said it was just plain entertaining, and she learns spanish. I dunno. I miss Blues Clues.


----------



## olwen (Sep 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I found this image while looking for a completely unrelated topic. Which goes to show how prevalent this stuff is.
> 
> It reminds me, in its humor, of the old Tex Avery "Wolfie" cartoons.
> 
> ...



Oh my, that's actually kinda hot and I'm a bit surprised by that. Wonder what that means? eek.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Unfourtunatly I Have a 5 year old brother, so I spend most of my time watching Noggin. Which, I don't mind. I actually like Little Bear and Miss Spiders Sunny Patch Friends. Just not all the time. ._. It's brainwashing.



My 4 yr old nephew lives with us and I watch Noggin with him too. I love Moose and Zee!! One of my sister's and I love the "Everywhere You Go" song. 


But yeah, the shows are total brainwashers. LOL


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 3, 2008)

olwen said:


> Your post made me think of my niece. She's 17 and she loves Dora the Explorer. So one morning I watched it with her and it started to creep me out. The way she talks, her big ass head, the sometimes choppy animation...I asked her why she liked it and she said it was just plain entertaining, and she learns spanish. I dunno. I miss Blues Clues.



Oh my word! I'm so glad my brother HATES Dora and Diego. Those two shows.. Augh. I can't stand them.


Blues clues is awsome!  I liked Steve more than Joe though. Joe sucks D=


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 4, 2008)

mergirl said:


> what did you think i ment?? lmao
> do old ladies in america not do blue rinses?? maby its just the Uk ones!
> i should have been clearer..
> "shit..someone who was born in 1990 can legally drink over here etc etc.. i remember 1990.. it doesnt seem that long ago.. shit i feel old"
> muwaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh x



Psh. I'm 18 and -I- Feel old. 
XD And, Sorry. I was in a snippity mood and I thought you were saying something like "Augh. 18 year olds on THIS site?" or something.



Haha. Another Cartoon I miss? The GOOD "Care Bears" <3 Not that crap they put on TV now. o.0 My Stepmoms pastor says Carebears and Smurfs are evil and harmful to kids and promote satanism or some such crap. I Laughed so hard when he said it, I had to excuse myself. Then again, he also says Dancing is a sin. Even the Chicken Dance.


----------



## olwen (Sep 4, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Psh. I'm 18 and -I- Feel old.
> XD And, Sorry. I was in a snippity mood and I thought you were saying something like "Augh. 18 year olds on THIS site?" or something.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, you're posts are bringing back the old shows. I just remembered My Little Pony and all the kids in elementary school who had my little pony dolls and how I tried to convince them that My Little Pony was weak. 

I can see how the Pastor would think Carebears and the Smurfs promote satanism - all that darned magic. LOL

And yes, Steve was waaaaay better.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> My 4 yr old nephew lives with us and I watch Noggin with him too. I love Moose and Zee!! One of my sister's and I love the "Everywhere You Go" song.
> 
> 
> But yeah, the shows are total brainwashers. LOL


Laurie Berkner is an alien from the planet Maqtar-7 who is going to take over the minds of all children with her "Victor Vitto" brainwashing song.

Dinosaurs make the earth flat, ya know. :happy:


----------



## olwen (Sep 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> My 4 yr old nephew lives with us and I watch Noggin with him too. I love Moose and Zee!! One of my sister's and I love the "Everywhere You Go" song.
> 
> 
> But yeah, the shows are total brainwashers. LOL





Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Laurie Berkner is an alien from the planet Maqtar-7 who is going to take over the minds of all children with her "Victor Vitto" brainwashing song.
> 
> Dinosaurs make the earth flat, ya know. :happy:



Oh my, after reading this I'm kinda glad I haven't been watching the shows on Noggin.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 4, 2008)

olwen said:


> Oh my, after reading this I'm kinda glad I haven't been watching the shows on Noggin.



LUCKY.
As I type this and Lurk about shyly in the forums here, I am listening to "Oobi" Which, if you've never seen it, is naked hand puppets. I CAN'T BELIEVE PEOPLE GET PAID FOR MAKING HAND PUPPETS. DX



Ah. My Little Pony.. ._. I watch Strawberry Shortcake on Saturday Mornings..even if I'd seen the episode already. XD No wonder my parents think I'm immature.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wait a sec, I almost forgot one and I can't believe I didn't think of this one to put up first. 

Behold the majesty of the first intro to a cartoon I ever sang along to.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 4, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Psh. I'm 18 and -I- Feel old.
> XD And, Sorry. I was in a snippity mood and I thought you were saying something like "Augh. 18 year olds on THIS site?" or something.
> 
> 
> ...


oh lmao! no no.. I remember being in the chatroom here when i was about the same age.. though the forums came later for some reason.. welcome young un! lmao

xmer


----------



## corbinFA (Sep 4, 2008)

Dude! What about Spongebob. Pretty much teh bestest cartoon ever conceived on a single peice of napkin.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Sep 4, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> also, Batman: The Animated Series.
> cuz i love Batman. a lot a lot forever and ever amen.



...and no one ever mentioned Batman again. 
*sigh* once again, my taste is too awesome for my own good.


----------



## Victim (Sep 4, 2008)

Batman: The Animated Series was indeed awesome. I had NO idea Mark Hamil was the voice of the Joker when I first saw it! There were some really great stories on that show.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 4, 2008)

Victim said:


> Batman: The Animated Series was indeed awesome. I had NO idea Mark Hamil was the voice of the Joker when I first saw it! There were some really great stories on that show.


Hamill has had more success in the voiceover actor world, even though he will forever and ever be Luke Skywalker, Jedi Knight. I am glad they were able to keep him active in the Batman, Superman and Justice League series instead of subbing it out to someone else.

And of course, we can't forget Cock -Knocker.


----------



## Victim (Sep 4, 2008)

I almost forgot about Freakazoid. An awesome show, I wish there was more of it. Mark Hamill voiced himself on an episode of that...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 5, 2008)

I didnt like M.A.S.K. or Silverhawks as much as some of the other 80s toons, but they had great theme songs. 

M.A.S.K.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vSD8DliZ1w

Silverhawks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzAQu23t19A


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 5, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I didnt like M.A.S.K. or Silverhawks as much as some of the other 80s toons, but they had great theme songs.
> 
> Silverhawks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzAQu23t19A


As much as I love this, Thundercats and Voltron, all of them seem to want to desperately cling to the coattails of Science Ninja Team Gatchaman (known to the Yanks as Battle of the Planets in the 80s and G-Force (aka the Fuck-All dub) in the 90s).

Some of the intro clips were almost identical to the Battle of the Planets opener. I won't even go into the horror that is Power Rangers.


----------



## Victim (Sep 5, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> As much as I love this, Thundercats and Voltron, all of them seem to want to desperately cling to the coattails of Science Ninja Team Gatchaman (known to the Yanks as Battle of the Planets in the 80s and G-Force (aka the Fuck-All dub) in the 90s).
> 
> Some of the intro clips were almost identical to the Battle of the Planets opener. I won't even go into the horror that is Power Rangers.



The first season of Power Rangers was comedy gold. The rubber costumes, the ridiculous robots, the putties, and the voices. It was just crap after that.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 5, 2008)

Victim said:


> The first season of Power Rangers was comedy gold. The rubber costumes, the ridiculous robots, the putties, and the voices. It was just crap after that.


I guess some TV is so bad you lose IQ points for watching it. I felt that way about Power Rangers, Barney and Booh-Bah.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's another cartoon I never really got into but a had a great theme song.

Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1c1G24GWDg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 5, 2008)

Oooh! Old Power Rangers makes me remember The Super Mario Brothers Show, The GOOD Sonic the hedgehog, and Samurai Pizza Cats.. XD Ahahaha.



I Still Prefer Wacky Races and Snorks to most cartoons now a days though.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 5, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oooh! Old Power Rangers makes me remember The Super Mario Brothers Show...


Was that the live action and animated one with Captain Lou Albano as Mario?


----------



## steely (Sep 5, 2008)

Victim said:


> I almost forgot about Freakazoid. An awesome show, I wish there was more of it. Mark Hamill voiced himself on an episode of that...



I loved that show.It was the best subtle humor I've come across.


OMG I almost forgot the Oblongs,my God,that was absolutely hilarious.I watch it on Adult Swim every chance I get.


----------



## olwen (Sep 5, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> ...and no one ever mentioned Batman again.
> *sigh* once again, my taste is too awesome for my own good.



Several version of Batman were mentioned several times. For what it's worth the 90's version: Batman the Animated series is my all time favorite. Connely's voiced a batman that sounded like it always did in my head and the animators captured the grittiness of Gotham to a tee. It is the epitome of Batman cartoons if you ask me. That being said, the version that came after that which was helmed by Paul Dini: Batman/Superman Adventures epitomizes the way I think a cartoony batman ought to look. Trying to find the Paul Dini style action figures without using ebay has been difficult at best. 



Jack Skellington said:


> I didnt like M.A.S.K. or Silverhawks as much as some of the other 80s toons, but they had great theme songs.
> 
> M.A.S.K.
> 
> ...



The mind is so weird sometimes. So I remembered the theme song to M.A.S.K. but I don't remember watching it. I didn't remember the theme song to silverhawks but I did remember the logo and the characters. So weird. 



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> As much as I love this, Thundercats and Voltron, all of them seem to want to desperately cling to the coattails of Science Ninja Team Gatchaman (known to the Yanks as Battle of the Planets in the 80s and G-Force (aka the Fuck-All dub) in the 90s).
> 
> Some of the intro clips were almost identical to the Battle of the Planets opener. I won't even go into the horror that is Power Rangers.



I don't remember watching this show either, but I did remember the characters. I'm starting to wonder just how much teevee did I watch back then really.


----------



## olwen (Sep 5, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I guess some TV is so bad you lose IQ points for watching it. I felt that way about Power Rangers, Barney and Booh-Bah.



Please let's not talk about Barney and how many times we had to put on barney tapes to keep my niece quiet...no barney, I don't love you! Power Rangers has become tiresome, but I agree with Victim, at least the campiness was so over the top that you couldn't help but to laugh.


----------



## olwen (Sep 5, 2008)

I do remember Freakazoid, but not enough to recall what the show was about. Eh.

Other shows I remembered today: 

Liquid Television and Aeon Flux. My best friend LOVES Aeon Flux. I've yet to see the movie tho because I just don't buy Charlize Theron as Aeon.


----------



## olwen (Sep 5, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Here's another cartoon I never really got into but a had a great theme song.
> 
> Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1c1G24GWDg



Another show with a theme I don't remember but characters that I do...I really do wonder how many more shows there are like this...



Your Plump Princess said:


> Oooh! Old Power Rangers makes me remember The Super Mario Brothers Show, The GOOD Sonic the hedgehog, and Samurai Pizza Cats.. XD Ahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> I Still Prefer Wacky Races and Snorks to most cartoons now a days though.



Super Mario Brothers I remember and Sonic the Hedgeog, but Samurai Pizza Cats?!? Seriously? I don't think I wanna know what that show was about.


----------



## Victim (Sep 5, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Here's another cartoon I never really got into but a had a great theme song.
> 
> Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1c1G24GWDg



If you were to have gotten into it, it was one of the greatest shows around. Almost as good as Exo-squad. Almost.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 6, 2008)

Here's a cool one many probably don't remember. 

Inhumanoids. 

A horror cartoon for little kids that combined elements of Zombies, TOHO giant monsters with a touch of Lovecraft. I really dug it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki711DX8HDI


----------



## olwen (Sep 6, 2008)

Jack, that's awesomely weird. I don't think I saw that show and now I wanna be inside your brain. Who knows what nostalgic jems are lurking in those nooks and crannies.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Sep 10, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Hamill has had more success in the voiceover actor world, even though he will forever and ever be Luke Skywalker, Jedi Knight. I am glad they were able to keep him active in the Batman, Superman and Justice League series instead of subbing it out to someone else.



as far as i'm concerned, Hamill is THE voice of the Joker. whenever i read a graphic novel/comic with The Joker in it, it's always Hamill's voice that plays in my head.


----------



## olwen (Sep 10, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> as far as i'm concerned, Hamill is THE voice of the Joker. whenever i read a graphic novel/comic with The Joker in it, it's always Hamill's voice that plays in my head.



I agree. Even as I watched The Dark Night, I couldn't help but compare Ledger's voice to Hamil's. I loved Ledger's performance, but whenever I think of the Joker, I hear Hamil's voice.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

olwen said:


> ... whenever I think of the Joker, I hear...



...Cesar Romero's voice.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 11, 2008)

olwen said:


> Jack, that's awesomely weird. I don't think I saw that show and now I wanna be inside your brain. Who knows what nostalgic jems are lurking in those nooks and crannies.



All righty! Here's another really obscure one I liked as a kid. I would be shocked if anyone else remembers it.

Drak Pack

It's pretty silly but it was cool to me that the good guys were Monsters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMHDJZdndvo


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 11, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> ...Cesar Romero's voice.



His mighty stache aside, he was really good at the part.


----------



## olwen (Sep 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> All righty! Here's another really obscure one I liked as a kid. I would be shocked if anyone else remembers it.
> 
> Drak Pack
> 
> ...



Oh my god. That just made me laugh. That's funny as hell. I don't remember that one, but if it came on I'd probably watch it.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> All righty! Here's another really obscure one I liked as a kid. I would be shocked if anyone else remembers it.
> 
> Drak Pack
> 
> ...



I remember this. It used to remind me of Scooby Doo.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 11, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I remember this.



Wicked! Some one else remembered Drak Pack! I'm impressed.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> All righty! Here's another really obscure one I liked as a kid. I would be shocked if anyone else remembers it.
> 
> Drak Pack
> 
> ...



Thanks for jogging my memory, Jack. I watched that cartoon too. I watched just about any Hanna-Barbera cartoon from that time.

~Punkin


----------



## olwen (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay, I wasn't gonna reply about Batman but I can't sleep so I gotta. And I actually had a conversation about this today at work...

Okay I hate the campy Batman. Campy batman sucks big hairy balls. I hate all the batman movies that Christopher Nolan didn't direct and as much as I love the Superfriends and the old Justice League cartoons I hate the way Batman is in those versions. Batman is not just some silly do gooder. He's complicated and dark and borderline psycho and it makes for interesting stories. And Frank Miller deserves some kind of medal for revamping the terribly sad and irrelevant and one-dimensional campy Batman and paving the way for complex characters that exist in a world - in a global context - that is much scarier than the one Batman et al existed in before. So tho Romero was a decent Joker, considering the one-dimensional zaniness that is the live-action show, he will just never ever be The Joker for the simple fact that he isn't dark enough, and well Mark Hamil is...I wonder tho, if Romero could play a darker version of the Joker how well would he do?


----------



## olwen (Sep 11, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Thanks for jogging my memory, Jack. I watched that cartoon too. I watched just about any Hanna-Barbera cartoon from that time.
> 
> ~Punkin



Speaking of which, I do remember there were a bunch of Hanna Barbera crime solving scooby doo knock offs. Each one had either a talking animal or a talking car, or a ditzy pretty girl as part of the team. So there was the Chan Clan, and the one with the talking shark and there were two I think with talking cars, and there was Josey and the Pussycats. I feel like there were a few more, but the names just all escape me right now.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have to agree with you on the Batman, Olwen. Although, I did have a huge crush on Adam West (give me a break, I was a kid back then), I think the villian's did a much better job of playing their parts on that old show. 

~Punkin


----------



## olwen (Sep 11, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I have to agree with you on the Batman, Olwen. Although, I did have a huge crush on Adam West (give me a break, I was a kid back then), I think the villian's did a much better job of playing their parts on that old show.
> 
> ~Punkin



They totally did. Penquin, the Riddler...catwoman was really awesome tho. Ertha Kit was perrrrrrrfect. LOL I couldn't resist. And shame on Halle Berry for fucking up the character in that shit storm of a movie. I like camp a lot, and the only redeeming thing about the show was the camp factor, but in a larger Batman context it gets a big pppfffttthht.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, I liked the Catwoman movie. I think the catwoman Halle Barrie portrayed was from a different perspective. I felt that from the movie/story perspective, a catwoman (or catwomen) have been in existence throughout history (the movie's storyline), and Halle's catwoman was a different one from the one portrayed in Batman. Though, I did like Michelle Pfieffer's portrayal of Catwoman in the 1992's Batman movie "Batman Returns." But, I'm derailing this thread, I should be talking about cartoons - not live action movies.

~Punkin


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 11, 2008)

olwen said:


> And Frank Miller deserves some kind of medal for revamping the terribly sad and irrelevant and one-dimensional campy Batman



I personally think Miller's The Dark Knight is over rated and Neal Adams deserves the lion's share of the credit for bringing the edge back to Batman. 



> So tho Romero was a decent Joker



Stache aside, Romero's Joker was dead on for the golden age/early silver age Joker and I give him props for that. It was Neal Adams, again, back in the 70s who made the Joker the psychopath we know of today. I also think Romero was probably more than capable as an actor to do a more evil/insane Joker.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 11, 2008)

olwen said:


> and the one with the talking shark and there were two I think with talking cars



Jabber Jaw and Speed Buggy. Not some of HB better toons.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Wicked! Some one else remembered Drak Pack! I'm impressed.


 
I remember Drak Pack, my favorite one was the one where they were on Mt. Rushmore, and the Frankenstein monster was hanging out of a nose, he looked like a giant booger. 

If I remember right, there was a vampire, a frankenstein, a wolfman, and a mummy? 

Anybody remember that one about the ugly dog that wore a tiny doghouse over his head? And anytime he took it off people would scream. I think it had something to do with Plasticman, but I don't recall it all that well.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Stache aside, Romero's Joker was dead on for the golden age/early silver age Joker and I give him props for that. It was Neal Adams, again, back in the 70s who made the Joker the psychopath we know of today. I also think Romero was probably more than capable as an actor to do a more evil/insane Joker.


I think we're also forgetting Alan Moore's "The Killing Joke" in terms of redefining the Joker origin as a more sympathetic, pitiable character (out-of-work comic, marriage breaking up, family deaths, took a job as Red Hood to make money and oops, chemical bath). Also set up Barbara Gordon as Oracle and further defined the yin-yang of Batman and the Joker (technically two men, both insane, but on different sides of the moral coin).


----------



## Victim (Sep 11, 2008)

Next you guys are going to make me remember Blue Falcon and Dynomutt, and that would just be TOO silly. I still have the board game around here somewhere...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm telling ya, the next big movie: Herculoids Go Hawaiian.

It could happen. I wouldn't put it past Hollywood, either.


----------



## olwen (Sep 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Jabber Jaw and Speed Buggy. Not some of HB better toons.



Yes! That's what they were called. I remember also there was another one like that with all black characters with a talking car...What was it called...something something rockets?



Jack Skellington said:


> I personally think Miller's The Dark Knight is over rated and Neal Adams deserves the lion's share of the credit for bringing the edge back to Batman.
> 
> 
> 
> Stache aside, Romero's Joker was dead on for the golden age/early silver age Joker and I give him props for that. It was Neal Adams, again, back in the 70s who made the Joker the psychopath we know of today. I also think Romero was probably more than capable as an actor to do a more evil/insane Joker.



I hear ya, but...okay, so I confess, I've never read the comics from the seventies, I've only seen the covers so I can't really comment except to say that Batman's ears were too short. Yeah I have a thing about the right length for the ears on his cowl.



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I think we're also forgetting Alan Moore's "The Killing Joke" in terms of redefining the Joker origin as a more sympathetic, pitiable character (out-of-work comic, marriage breaking up, family deaths, took a job as Red Hood to make money and oops, chemical bath). Also set up Barbara Gordon as Oracle and further defined the yin-yang of Batman and the Joker (technically two men, both insane, but on different sides of the moral coin).



I read this one ages ago and I don't remember what happens in it. I'm going to have to dig it out and reread it.


----------



## olwen (Sep 11, 2008)

Victim said:


> Next you guys are going to make me remember Blue Falcon and Dynomutt, and that would just be TOO silly. I still have the board game around here somewhere...



I remember Dynomutt, but not the show he was on...he was a robotic side kick dog right? Was he Plastic man's side kick or some other stretchy dude's side kick? How many stretchy dudes were there anyway? Oh curse this wretched memory of mine.


----------



## Victim (Sep 11, 2008)

Dynomutt was the sidekick to Blue Falcon. Blue Falcon was a cardboard cutout do gooder that always had a rock solid plan, but Dynomutt the retarded robot dog would always screw things up.


----------



## olwen (Sep 11, 2008)

Victim said:


> Dynomutt was the sidekick to Blue Falcon. Blue Falcon was a cardboard cutout do gooder that always had a rock solid plan, but Dynomutt the retarded robot dog would always screw things up.



Riiggghhht. I remember that now. But was Blue Falcon stretchy?


----------



## Victim (Sep 11, 2008)

No, he was just your straight arrow batman type, but with the Superman boy scout mentality, a perfect partner to play off the dog.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 11, 2008)

Nope, he was basically a generic Batman type, without the attitude.

Dynomutt could stretch though, kind of like Inspector Gadget, with the arms, legs, and head. 

As for the cartoon you asked about earlier, the black kids and the talking car, I think it was called Rickety Rockets.


----------



## Victim (Sep 12, 2008)

OK Jim, I'm curious. What DOES a dalek have on its Ipod?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 12, 2008)

olwen said:


> I read this one ages ago and I don't remember what happens in it. I'm going to have to dig it out and reread it.


 A synopsis of "The Killing Joke" is in the wiki link in my OP.


olwen said:


> I remember Dynomutt, but not the show he was on...he was a robotic side kick dog right? Was he Plastic man's side kick or some other stretchy dude's side kick? How many stretchy dudes were there anyway? Oh curse this wretched memory of mine.


I hope they decide to make a Plastic Man movie. Bruce Campbell would be my first choice, but Jim Carrey could pull it off.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 12, 2008)

Victim said:


> OK Jim, I'm curious. What DOES a dalek have on its Ipod?


 
Dr. Who audiobooks. To research weaknesses. 

(and lots of Motown)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 12, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I think we're also forgetting Alan Moore's "The Killing Joke"



Good call. I think we then can probably agree that Neal Adams gave Joker his edge and then Moore gave him depth.


----------



## olwen (Sep 12, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Nope, he was basically a generic Batman type, without the attitude.
> 
> Dynomutt could stretch though, kind of like Inspector Gadget, with the arms, legs, and head.
> 
> As for the cartoon you asked about earlier, the black kids and the talking car, I think it was called Rickety Rockets.



YES! Rickety Rockets...Blaaast Off!" I remember it aired early in the morning when I was in junior high school and I watched it before leaving for school.



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A synopsis of "The Killing Joke" is in the wiki link in my OP.
> 
> I hope they decide to make a Plastic Man movie. Bruce Campbell would be my first choice, but Jim Carrey could pull it off.



I didn't have to dig deep for my copy of the Killing Joke. It's next on my to read list.




Jack Skellington said:


> Good call. I think we then can probably agree that Neal Adams gave Joker his edge and then Moore gave him depth.



I can agree to that.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Sep 14, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Good call. I think we then can probably agree that Neal Adams gave Joker his edge and then Moore gave him depth.


you're forgetting one other very crucial author. we must give credit to Grant Morrison for writing _Arkham Asylum: A Serious House on Serious Earth_ and giving The Joker a simultaneously scary and fascinating psychological persona.


----------



## olwen (Sep 14, 2008)

I think I've read so many different takes on the Joker that he still remains a mysterious character and I kinda like that.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 15, 2008)

Here's a rare one. 

The He-Man and She-Ra music video from the movie The Secret of the Sword. Yes, there actually was a real music video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uceP240xiA


----------



## Fonzy (Sep 15, 2008)

Just thought I'd share my collection of my fave cartoon series on my hard drive, anyway in no particular order:

Freakazoid, Invader Zim, Samurai Jack, Samurai Pizza Cats, The Trap Door, Bucky O'Hare, Earthworm Jim, Sonic SatAM, Spiderman TAS, Superman TAS, Batman TAS, The Batman, Dragonball and Dragonball Z, Transformers (the original series), Captain Simian and The Space Monkeys, Dangermouse, Batman Beyond, Spiderman Unlimited, The Tick, The Centurions, Rocko's Modern Life, Thunderbirds.........annnnnndddd........ I think thats nearly everything

Anyone remember Insectors or Diplidos?


----------



## olwen (Sep 15, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Here's a rare one.
> 
> The He-Man and She-Ra music video from the movie The Secret of the Sword. Yes, there actually was a real music video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uceP240xiA



Oh the humanity. LOL How on earth could I have missed that?


----------



## olwen (Sep 15, 2008)

Fonzy said:


> Just thought I'd share my collection of my fave cartoon series on my hard drive, anyway in no particular order:
> 
> Freakazoid, Invader Zim, Samurai Jack, Samurai Pizza Cats, The Trap Door, Bucky O'Hare, Earthworm Jim, Sonic SatAM, Spiderman TAS, Superman TAS, Batman TAS, The Batman, Dragonball and Dragonball Z, Transformers (the original series), Captain Simian and The Space Monkeys, Dangermouse, Batman Beyond, Spiderman Unlimited, The Tick, The Centurions, Rocko's Modern Life, Thunderbirds.........annnnnndddd........ I think thats nearly everything
> 
> Anyone remember Insectors or Diplidos?



Again with the Samurai Pizza Cats? Well how did I miss this show? I think I may have to search for episodes somewhere. I remember Thunderbirds - wait the version you are referring to is the one with the marionettes yes? Or did that show have a dif name? I've never seen The Centurions or Dangermouse - I don't think or Captain Simian and the Space Monkeys or Bucky O'Hare, or Earthworm Jim or the Trap Door. Looks like I've got some researchin to do.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 15, 2008)

olwen said:


> Oh the humanity. LOL How on earth could I have missed that?



Transformers had a music video too. The less obscure "The Touch" from the Transformers the Movie soundtrack.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COYRxf13tIg


----------



## Suze (Sep 15, 2008)

i still, and will always love TMNT. if not for the quality, definitely for the nostalgia!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 15, 2008)

You mean the cartoon right? Not the horrible movie..

Because I loved that cartoon. Raphael for the win!


----------



## olwen (Sep 15, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Transformers had a music video too. The less obscure "The Touch" from the Transformers the Movie soundtrack.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COYRxf13tIg



I can do you one better. I had an episode on vinyl. I think it was from 1984. I cannot however for the life of me remember what the episode was or even if it was just the soundtrack.

I also had a strawberry shortcake record, which was yellow I think. Again, I don't remember what was on it.



susieQ said:


> i still, and will always love TMNT. if not for the quality, definitely for the nostalgia!





Pixelpops said:


> You mean the cartoon right? Not the horrible movie..
> 
> Because I loved that cartoon. Raphael for the win!



Surely she means the cartoon. The movie really was god awful.


----------



## Suze (Sep 15, 2008)

^
she is right. i have absolutely no desire to see that movie!


----------



## Fairia (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like I'm not the only one who wrote down song lyrics from an 80's cartoon show , but that's what got me into writing and writing song lyrics among other writing forms. I no doubt watched a ton of 80's cartoons mixed with the delightful memories of Disney shorts, Looney Tunes, HB and other animation studios. I also had alot of toys back then growing up, probably almost you name it, we had it, including Nintendo and Atari (still count as a games ).

These days, I watch Simpsons and Family Guy, along with a few Nicktoons like Spongebob Squarepants (despite what some haters think and I got in the show later in the game) and Fairly Oddparents, only ones I would watch whenever they're on.

My one connection to past and semi-present cartoons lies in animator Tom Ray. Not only was he a member of the Warner Brother's animation studio for a couple of years, he also worked for Disney, Filmation and other major animation studios back in the day. While he's not working for a studio per say, he hasn't retired and is still drawing and animating for various projects. He recently turned 89 in August and he and his wife, Brenda, own and run an animation studio/animation cel and art gallery.

Here's the link:
http://www.tomstoneanimation.com/


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wait, you all mean the recent CGI TMNT movie? I saw it, and I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Fonzy (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not sure how to quote, but Olwen, in reference to you're questions. Yes Thunderbirds, the one with the puppets, not the crappy cartoon released sometime late in the 90's. As for the rest of the shows, heres some youtube links to jog you're memory

Bucky O'Hare
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6Mh7hhaqhk

The Centurions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5168yjG3Qw

The Samurai Pizza Cats
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CefZRwp90Mc&feature=related

and now the bestest theme song ever lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvRpYiOYxYk

enjoy :bow:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 15, 2008)

olwen said:


> I've never seen The Centurions or Dangermouse.



You've never seen Danger Mouse!? If you've not seen Danger Mouse or its spin off Count Duckula you are really missing out. 

Danger Mouse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrM0E9pag8E

Count Duckula

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhBnkJpsLHo


----------



## olwen (Sep 15, 2008)

Fonzy said:


> I'm not sure how to quote, but Olwen, in reference to you're questions. Yes Thunderbirds, the one with the puppets, not the crappy cartoon released sometime late in the 90's. As for the rest of the shows, heres some youtube links to jog you're memory
> 
> Bucky O'Hare
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6Mh7hhaqhk
> ...





Jack Skellington said:


> You've never seen Danger Mouse!? If you've not seen Danger Mouse or its spin off Count Duckula you are really missing out.
> 
> Danger Mouse
> 
> ...


This one is vaguely familiar.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 16, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Transformers had a music video too. The less obscure "The Touch" from the Transformers the Movie soundtrack.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COYRxf13tIg


I can never enjoy it again after seeing Markie Mark sodomize the song in Boogie Nights. 



olwen said:


> I also had a strawberry shortcake record, which was yellow I think. Again, I don't remember what was on it.


 My sister for a time had a series of "picture discs," LPs that had a scene anodized onto the entire disc. Made finding a track hellishly difficult. She had a Fox and Hound one and a Strawberry Shortcake one. I think I had to listen to the SS one about a frillion times. Something about the trees rising up Treebeard style and attacking the Sinister Purple Pieman (ya ta taa) over something or other.


----------



## olwen (Sep 16, 2008)

Ugh, I watched the cakester religiously, but I swear none of what you said jogged my memory at all. I'd have to rewatch the old episodes to remember any of it.

All this cartoon talk made me seek out this theme song, which I'm sure has already been mentioned: Chip and Dale's Rescue Rangers


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

I can't eat Monterey Jack cheese without thinking of that show!

chichichiChip and Dale! Rescue Rangers!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 17, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I can never enjoy it again after seeing Markie Mark sodomize the song in Boogie Nights.



I'm aware of it but I have taken great care in never ever seeing that.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 17, 2008)

I just thought of another cartoon that I don't believe has been mentioned...anyone else like the "Duck Dodgers" cartoons. The theme song is sung by none other than Tom Jones. The have many guest voices in that series and hubby and I always have fun trying to guess the actor behind the voice.

~Punkin


----------



## olwen (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh my god, Punkin, I love that show. I Love that theme song too. Boomerang pulled it off the late night rotation. I actually miss it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 17, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I just thought of another cartoon that I don't believe has been mentioned...anyone else like the "Duck Dodgers" cartoons. The theme song is sung by none other than Tom Jones. The have many guest voices in that series and hubby and I always have fun trying to guess the actor behind the voice.
> 
> ~Punkin



That was a great toon. Very underated.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 17, 2008)

I think Boomerang still shows Duck Dodgers, perhaps during the day. Knowing our luck, though, they've probably pulled it for a while. It will be back though, because it is a really good cartoon.

Has anyone watched any of the new Teenage Mutuant Turtles Fast Forward shows? They're pretty good, but I preferred the original cartoons. I must be one of the few that actually liked the movies filmed in the '90's (the first ones - there were three of them). 

~Punkin


----------



## Victim (Sep 17, 2008)

The 2nd TMNT live action movie, Secret of the Ooze I think it was called, sucked big ones. The 3rd one was OK, but I did NOT like the new April.

The original movie was great though. Casey really made that...


----------



## Mathias (Sep 17, 2008)

Quick! Help me decide!

Batman Beyond Complete Series Boxset or:

Digimon Season 1 Boxset

I can only get 1 and they're both amazing!


----------



## Victim (Sep 17, 2008)

Neither. Thundercats complete collection on DVD. Both seasons.


----------



## olwen (Sep 17, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Quick! Help me decide!
> 
> Batman Beyond Complete Series Boxset or:
> 
> ...



Batman Beyond. Duh.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 17, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm aware of it but I have taken great care in never ever seeing that.


 I understand that the film was a parody of the porno scene in the 1980s, and I understand the character was in a way trying to break out by any means necessary, but a musical interlude was not required. So many amazing tunes on the soundtrack, but putting that dopey song in was sort of like seeing a photo of Angelina Jolie picking her nose in public and inspecting the booger. Takes all the sexay right out of it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 18, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Quick! Help me decide!
> 
> Batman Beyond Complete Series Boxset or:
> 
> ...



I vote for Batman Beyond (hubby recently bought it and has been watching it every night!).


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Sep 18, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Quick! Help me decide!
> 
> Batman Beyond Complete Series Boxset or:
> 
> ...



go with Batman Beyond and call me when they release Digimon Season 3 on DVD. man, i watched season 3 religiously. i never missed an episode. it was exquisite story telling, let me tell you.


----------

